# VSL BBO: What's next? Guess and win



## JEPA (Jan 14, 2020)

*ACTUAL RULES: 26.10.2020*



Ben said:


> Please read carefully before posting!!!
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> ...



*ACTUAL RULES: 26.09.2020*



Ben said:


> Hi everyone!
> I hope you are well and enjoyed the surprise release of the Synchron Strings Pro
> 
> Make sure you have checked out BBO: Phoenix and BBO: Quasar, currently also available as 30 days demos!
> ...



@Ben

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ACTUAL RULES: 21.08.2020*

But back to topic: Next round! P and Q.

*Starting from the 24th August (16:00 CEST) the next round will be opened. Posts prior this date/time will be ignored. Deadline is the 29th August (16:00 CEST).

- The first one to guess the name of one of the next BBO libraries will get a copy of it as soon as the library is released (PM me if you are the winner and I did not contact you until the next day of release. I will announce the winners here as fast as possible).
- Only one guess per post!
- Edited posts will be ignored.
- The spelling must be correct.
- You can take multiple guesses (each in a seperat post), 
but only one guess per day. A day starts at 16:00 CEST.

Now the fun part: For this round you can guess the names for BBO: P and BBO: Q, and hopefully win one of these.
Good luck!*

For those who already won a library in this competition: Would be nice if you could wait a day longer with your guesses, so others get a chance as well 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ACTUAL RULES: 15.07.2020

Starting from the 27th July (16:00 CEST) the next round will be opened. Posts prior this date/time will be ignored. Deadline is the 31th July (16:00 CEST).

- The first one to guess the name of one of the next BBO libraries will get a copy of it as soon as the library is released (PM me if you are the winner and I did not contact you until the next day of release. I will announce the winners here as fast as possible).
- Only one guess per post!
- Edited posts will be ignored.
- The spelling must be correct.
- You can take multiple guesses (each in a seperat post), but only one guess per day. A day starts at 16:00 CEST.

Now the fun part: For this round you can guess the names for BBO: N and BBO: O, and hopefully win one of these.
Good luck!*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ACTUAL RULES: 06.06.2020*

Small changes to the rules for the next round:

*Starting from the 8th June (16:00 UTC) the next round will be opened. Posts prior this date/time will be ignored. Deadline is the 13th June (16:00 UTC).

- The first one to guess the name of one of the next BBO libraries will get a copy of it as soon as the library is released (PM me if you are the winner and I did not contact you until the next day of release. I will announce the winners here as fast as possible).
- Only one guess per post!
- Edited posts will be ignored.
- The spelling must be correct.
- You can take multiple guesses (each in a seperat post), but only one guess per day. A day starts at 16:00 UTC

Now the fun part: For this round you can guess the names for BBO: L and BBO: M, and hopefully win one of these.
Good luck!*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Old Post:

For the fun and admiration for the VSL-BBO series this thread turned to:

*"VSL BBO: What's next? Guess and win"*

*updated: 23.05.2020

So here is a reminder with additional infos/the rules:

Starting from the 25th May (13:00pm CET) the next round will be opened. I will not count posts prior this date/time. Deadline is the 31th May (13:00pm CET).

- The first one to guess the name of one of the next BBO libraries will get a copy of it as soon as the library is released (PM me if you are the winner and I did not contact you until the next day of release. I will announce the winners here as fast as possible).
- Only one guess per post!
- Edited posts of any kind during this time will disqualify you; make sure the spelling is correct before posting.
- The spelling must be correct.
- You can take multiple guesses (each in a seperat post), but between your posts in this thread with guesses, there must have passed at least 24h.

If your posts do not comply to these rules you will be disqualified and the next correct guess will win, to make this a fair and fun competition for everyone 


Now the fun part: For this round you can guess the names for BBO: H, BBO: I, BBO: J and BBO: K, and hopefully win one of these.
Good luck!*


------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Here are the rules:
Starting from the 25th May (let's say 13:00pm CET) the next round will be opened. I will not count posts prior this date.
The first one to guess the name will get a copy of one of the next BBO libraries.

@Ben *



Original post:
_I am really amazed from the videos! Does this mean that they are offering for the first time Runs up and down apart from other orchestral FX to the public? That would fit very well with the other VSL collections!_






BLACK EYE: Tutti Phrases & FX - Vienna Symphonic Library


Big Bang Orchestra: Black Eye provides you with all-new musical elements, such as hits, rips, runs, clusters, tension sustains, rhythms, arpeggios, grace notes, echo effects and more, all played by a large 70-piece orchestra at Synchron Stage Vienna.




www.vsl.co.at


----------



## JEPA (Jan 14, 2020)

I didn't buy the Andromeda one, I saw it lacking in the upper range. But this Black Eye seems to be very useful. 

I would like to ask if there is any crossgrade option if I buy Black Eye to buy the last one Andromeda and other ones coming in the collection? @Ben


----------



## AndyP (Jan 14, 2020)

It sounds great and I like the sustains at the end of the phrases. But I still haven't figured out if they are tempo synced.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 14, 2020)

Sounds really good. I got Andromeda the other day and I love it!


----------



## Ben (Jan 14, 2020)

JEPA said:


> I would like to ask if there is any crossgrade option if I buy Black Eye to buy the last one Andromeda and other ones coming in the collection? @Ben


Hi Jepa, great to hear that you like this new library 
There are no crossgrade options between BBO packages available. But you will always get the best price during the introductory offer!


----------



## Ben (Jan 14, 2020)

AndyP said:


> It sounds great and I like the sustains at the end of the phrases. But I still haven't figured out if they are tempo synced.


This library is not tempo-synced.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 21, 2020)

Ben said:


> This library is not tempo-synced.


Please start adding tempo synced runs to your products. Given the amazing technological advances you’ve made, a way to quickly perform realistic runs I hope is at the top of your development list.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jan 21, 2020)

SomeGuy said:


> Please start adding tempo synced runs to your products. Given the amazing technological advances you’ve made, a way to quickly perform realistic runs I hope is at the top of your development list.


Totally agree!


----------



## Ben (Jan 21, 2020)

SomeGuy said:


> Please start adding tempo synced runs to your products. Given the amazing technological advances you’ve made, a way to quickly perform realistic runs I hope is at the top of your development list.


Thanks for your feedback! I don't know if it's already on the wishlist, but I will forward this request to the developers


----------



## Zero&One (Jan 25, 2020)

Hi, @Ben 
Does the offer run through until midnight 10th Feb? I only ask as I get paid the 10th.


----------



## Ben (Jan 25, 2020)

It should run at until 10am CET (or a little longer, depending on when the site gets updated).


----------



## Zero&One (Jan 25, 2020)

Ben said:


> It should run at until 10am CET (or a little longer, depending on when the site gets updated).



Tell IT to have a well earned break that morning. At least a few hours


----------



## AndyP (Apr 28, 2020)

Ben said:


> This library is not tempo-synced.


If I see this correctly Black Eye is now also tempo synced. It will probably be my next purchase now. 
After I had some fun last weekend combining my Big Bang Orchestra libraries and Symphobia, Black Eye is now a real no brainer.

When will BBO Runs (Reticulum) be released?


----------



## JEPA (Apr 28, 2020)

AndyP said:


> If I see this correctly Black Eye is now also tempo synced. It will probably be my next purchase now.
> After I had some fun last weekend combining my Big Bang Orchestra libraries and Symphobia, Black Eye is now a real no brainer.
> 
> When will BBO Runs (Reticulum) be released?


this library was on my focus but I missed the intro price... Now it's time to save money for it!


----------



## Ben (Apr 28, 2020)

Yes, time-stretching added an additional world: you can do so much with it and it is super flexible, be it static, tempo-synced or controlled by CC. It's a really great feature and so much fun to play around with it (even with other instruments, for example try the glass instruments from the Elements collection).

I hope you will love the next BBO library as much as I do.
At the moment there is too much work to do, so I don't have time to do anything with it, but I had quite some fun during testing.
And I think you will never guess the name


----------



## daviddln (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi Ben
Can you tell us what kind of instruments will be in the next BBO library?


----------



## Ben (Apr 28, 2020)

I can't talk about it yet, but I will tell you this: It's something that was already requested in some of my BBO announcement threads


----------



## daviddln (Apr 29, 2020)

Ahaha! Thanks, I'll try to investigate .


----------



## ptram (Apr 29, 2020)

The name will be BBO Fantastica!


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Apr 29, 2020)

ptram said:


> The name will be BBO Fantastica!


F has already been used (Fornax) - next in line something with G. Could be Ganymed(e) or Gemini?!?


----------



## Oliver (Apr 29, 2020)

gigantically


----------



## JEPA (Apr 29, 2020)

Galileo Galilei?


----------



## Zero&One (Apr 29, 2020)

BBO G Spot


----------



## Ben (Apr 30, 2020)

Ben said:


> And I think you will never guess the name


Note for future Ben: There are always people that get the correct answer first try...


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 30, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> BBO G Spot



 Hope not !!! Searching can take forever ....


----------



## JEPA (Apr 30, 2020)

Ben said:


> Note for future Ben: There are always people that get the correct answer first try...


Could you giveaway some copies if somebody give the correct answer?


----------



## Ben (May 1, 2020)

JEPA said:


> Could you giveaway some copies if somebody give the correct answer?


Let's see, I've already thought about something like that, so why not 
I'll post some rules for the next round with the announcement post of BBO: G, so stay tuned!


----------



## Zero&One (May 1, 2020)

BBO Hordor


----------



## Mark Schmieder (May 1, 2020)

I revisited my A through E libraries last night (I can't afford the new F library while unemployed, and hope they'll wait on the G and H libraries until I have money again). I wanted to see what EQ and panning they were using, to get a better idea of what I might want to do with my un-SYNCHRON-ized winds and brass during final production on some music that also features pure Synchron libraries.

I almost got horribly distracted from my main purpose, as these libraries are so great! If I was earlier in the project, I'd be awfully tempted to integrate them, but they'll get used on new stuff for sure.

What impresses me compared to other full-section or full-orchestra libraries, is the flexibility in note ranges and the equal-power mixture where there's overlap, for a very balanced sound no matter what you do. And everything is so crisp, articulate, and warm! Big Bang particularly impressed me.


----------



## Zero&One (May 5, 2020)

Ganymede!! Yes!





__





GANYMEDE: Choirs - Vienna Symphonic Library


Choirs have always been an archetypal and powerful means of adding human vibrancy, soul and glory to any piece of music, and these choirs from our Big Bang Orchestra do exactly that. Drawing from their manifold experiences of singing for major movie and game productions, the Synchron Stage Choir...




www.vsl.co.at


----------



## Ben (May 5, 2020)

Marko Zirkovich said:


> F has already been used (Fornax) - next in line something with G. Could be Ganymed(e) or Gemini?!?


We have a winner 
Please PM me your eMail address you use for your Vienna account.

We will start the next round in a few weeks, so please don't start guessing now. Some rules will be posted under the announcement post as soon as it is ready!


----------



## JEPA (May 5, 2020)

Ben said:


> We have a winner
> Please PM me your eMail address you use for your Vienna account.
> 
> We will start the next round in a few weeks, so please don't start guessing now. Some rules will be posted under the announcement post as soon as it is ready!


and for the challenge idea initiator?


----------



## JEPA (May 5, 2020)

Ben said:


> We have a winner
> Please PM me your eMail address you use for your Vienna account.
> 
> We will start the next round in a few weeks, so please don't start guessing now. Some rules will be posted under the announcement post as soon as it is ready!


and for the path discoverer?  please!?!?!



JEPA said:


> I'm seeing a path!!!!!
> 
> A-B-C-D-E .... we are getting closer to _*N*_ and I am curious about _*Z*_...


----------



## JEPA (May 5, 2020)

ok, ok.. really nice choir. Congrats!


----------



## Ben (May 5, 2020)

JEPA said:


> and for the path discoverer?  please!?!?!


Let's make a deal: You rename this thread to "VSL BBO: What's next? Guess and win", we make this the official thread for this challenge, and in return I send you a copy. Deal?


----------



## JEPA (May 5, 2020)

WOOOWWWW THXXXX. I love VSL!



Ben said:


> Let's make a deal: You rename this thread to "VSL BBO: What's next? Guess and win", we make this the official thread for this challenge, and in return I send you a copy. Deal?


----------



## Ben (May 5, 2020)

Send me your email address via PM


----------



## JEPA (May 5, 2020)

I loved VSL before this, but this is amazing!


----------



## Shredoverdrive (May 5, 2020)

I say Hydra!


----------



## Ben (May 5, 2020)

Ok, here are the rules: 
*Starting from the 25th May (let's say 13:00pm CET) the next round will be opened. I will not count posts prior this date.
The first one to guess the name will get a copy of one of the next BBO libraries.*

(@JEPA Would you be so nice and add the rules to the initial post for the new readers?)


----------



## Shredoverdrive (May 5, 2020)

Damn. Ok!


----------



## Ben (May 5, 2020)

You can try again on the 25th


----------



## Geomir (May 5, 2020)

@Ben 

Is there an already decided name that we must guess? Or you are brainstorming us for a nice name? I would love the idea to see my suggestion at your library name (if it' not already chosen by VSL)! 

In case I found out that there is not yet a real name, I also want a gift! The SYNCHRON-ized SPECIAL EDITION BUNDLE would be more than enough!


----------



## Ben (May 5, 2020)

@Geomir Nice try  The names of the next few BBO libraries are already decided, so submit to the rules!


----------



## Zero&One (May 5, 2020)

We all know what N should be.


----------



## Geomir (May 5, 2020)

Ben said:


> @Geomir Nice try  The names of the next few BBO libraries are already decided, so submit to the rules!


Oh crap and I was so ready to send you the email that I am using for my VSL account! 

Now you made me upset so I will expose you! Well, you came second to this idea (I am talking about music products and names)! There is a good old Death Metal band (from the USA) named Morbid Angel. Check out their main discography albums names:

- Altars of Madness 
- Blessed Are the Sick 
- Covenant
- Domination 
- Entangled in Chaos 
- Formulas Fatal to the Flesh 
- Gateways to Annihilation 
- Heretic 
- Illud Divinum Insanus 
- Juvenilia
- Kingdoms Disdained

Yes I know the titles are somewhat... dark, sinister and evil... But that's what Death Metal is about! I will contact them to send me one of their albums for free if you can't do it!


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (May 5, 2020)

Ben said:


> We have a winner
> Please PM me your eMail address you use for your Vienna account.
> 
> We will start the next round in a few weeks, so please don't start guessing now. Some rules will be posted under the announcement post as soon as it is ready!



This is incredible. So generous to give away a brand-new killer library when there wasn't even an announced competition yet. I'm super stoked and grateful, especially considering how much I've enjoyed playing with BBO Andromeda and Capricorn. Ganymede will be a great addition and I promise to put it to good use. Thanks again, Ben and everybody at VSL for the awesome gift. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Ben (May 22, 2020)

So here is a reminder with additional infos/the rules:

*Starting from the 25th May (13:00pm CET) the next round will be opened. I will not count posts prior this date/time. Deadline is the 31th May (13:00pm CET).

- The first one to guess the name of one of the next BBO libraries will get a copy of it as soon as the library is released *(PM me if you are the winner and I did not contact you until the next day of release. I will announce the winners here as fast as possible).
*- Only one guess per post!
- Edited posts of any kind during this time will disqualify you; make sure the spelling is correct before posting.
- The spelling must be correct.
- You can take multiple guesses (each in a seperat post), but between your posts in this thread with guesses, there must have passed at least 24h.

If your posts do not comply to these rules you will be disqualified and the next correct guess will win, to make this a fair and fun competition for everyone* 


*Now the fun part: For this round you can guess the names for BBO: H, BBO: I, BBO: J and BBO: K, and hopefully win one of these.
Good luck!*

If questions pop up, feel free to post them before the 25th May.
(@JEPA, would you be so kind and update the initial post? Thanks!)


----------



## JEPA (May 23, 2020)

that's amazing! Of course I consider myself out of contest...


----------



## Geomir (May 23, 2020)

I am visiting the Oracle tomorrow to ask for advice!


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (May 25, 2020)

JEPA said:


> that's amazing! Of course I consider myself out of contest...


Here I am, having visited the Oracle (thanks to @Geomir 's sage advice), thinking about a strategy to maximize my chances of winning those upcoming VSL libraries - and then you post about considering yourself out of contest. Damn it, @JEPA. That's so classy of you. I might have to follow you otherwise I'd feel ashamed.

@Ben, any "official" rule of past "winners" being excluded or able to "defend their title"?


----------



## Ben (May 25, 2020)

Feel free to enter the competition @Marko Zirkovich and @JEPA 
I've tried to find fair rules, hopefully these work


----------



## Peter Wayne (May 25, 2020)

H = Hestia 

(Can we guess all H, I, J, K in the one post or only one character at a time?)


----------



## Ben (May 25, 2020)

Rules: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/vsl-bbo-whats-next-guess-and-win.89169/page-3#post-4563837

12:00 CET is in 19 minutes 
(Feel free to try again @Peter Wayne )


----------



## purple (May 25, 2020)

Ben said:


> Rules: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/vsl-bbo-whats-next-guess-and-win.89169/page-3#post-4563837
> 
> 12:00 CET is in 19 minutes
> (Feel free to try again @Peter Wayne )


I thought it was at 13:00?


----------



## Ben (May 25, 2020)

purple said:


> I thought it was at 13:00?


Correct, sorry. My mistake :D
This of course adds an hour. Thanks for the reminder.

(We are preparing something really cool at the moment.)


----------



## Ben (May 25, 2020)

Let the game begin! (and good luck everybody )


----------



## Peter Wayne (May 25, 2020)

H = Hestia


----------



## Peros (May 25, 2020)

BBO Hercules


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (May 25, 2020)

Thanks for the generous competition and the clear rules. Good luck, everybody. Here's my 1st entry:
J = Janus


----------



## daviddln (May 25, 2020)

BBO Hydra


----------



## CatOrchestra (May 25, 2020)

I = Io


----------



## RogiervG (May 25, 2020)

Hydrus


----------



## method1 (May 25, 2020)

Hercules


----------



## JoshuaM (May 25, 2020)

Ignatius


----------



## Geomir (May 25, 2020)

BBO Kerberos


----------



## teclark7 (May 25, 2020)

BBO Indus


----------



## Geomir (May 25, 2020)

Marko Zirkovich said:


> Thanks for the generous competition and the clear rules. Good luck, everybody. Here's my 1st entry:
> J = Janus


I believe you won. This is a very catchy name!


----------



## mushanga (May 25, 2020)

BBO Jabbah


----------



## ATomagian (May 25, 2020)

BBO Jarnsaxa


----------



## Ben (May 25, 2020)

@mushanga


----------



## AndyP (May 25, 2020)

BBO HIPPARCOS


----------



## Ben (May 25, 2020)

@AndyP 





"*- You can take multiple guesses (each in a seperat post), but between your posts in this thread with guesses, there must have passed at least 24h.* "


----------



## AndyP (May 25, 2020)

Ben said:


> @AndyP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ... Ok! I probably missed that one. Am I disqualified now?


----------



## Ben (May 25, 2020)

Ok, following: It was an accident, so I will only count @AndyP and @mushanga first posts and you can try again tomorrow after 24h for your second guess.


----------



## RogiervG (May 25, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Oh ... Ok! I probably missed that one. Am I disqualified now?


your follow up suggestions are


----------



## Kostisfan (May 25, 2020)

BBO Horologium


----------



## JEPA (May 25, 2020)

J = Jupiter


----------



## AndyP (May 25, 2020)

Ben said:


> Ok, following: It was an accident, so I will only count @AndyP and @mushanga first posts and you can try again tomorrow after 24h for your second guess.


Now, I deleted the first post with a G...

Okay, I'll let my colleague step forward and I'll sit in the corner in shame. 

My own fault. Don't read, don't win.

I wish you all good luck and I am curious how the competition will develop.

@Ben
Thanks for the offer anyway! Punishment is necessary. I accept the rules and try my luck tomorrow with the next letter. For G and H, I'm out for now.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (May 25, 2020)

I = Indus


----------



## Lucindus (May 25, 2020)

BBO: Kronos

It will take a few months until we get there, but Kronos has lots of time to wait...


----------



## David B (May 25, 2020)

H = Hyperion


----------



## ptram (May 25, 2020)

H: Hermes


----------



## ptram (May 25, 2020)

Something I don't find clear in the rules:

- Can we write all four hints (for H I J K) in a single message? Or should each letter stay in a single message?

- The 24h delay between posts should be between, say, our hint for H, then I, then J, and so on? Or between different sets of four (H-K) hints?

Paolo


----------



## sostenuto (May 25, 2020)

@ Ben .... Started with Smart Orch, release, and continued with all up to Andromeda. Had to stop for a bit, and now quite costly to catch up.  Please ask for consideration of thoughtful offer of 'Collection' which deducts costs of earlier puchases, and prices others to Intro levels. Ready to catch up now, but quite a $$$ hit for missing out as Blackeye, Capricorn, Dorado, Eridanus, Fornax, Ganymede released.
Can pick up Ganymede now, but others at full price are not possible. 
Yeah ... my bad, but recent times have been a challenge. Nonetheless, BBO has been impetus for my move from other top orchestral libs to VSL !


----------



## daviddln (May 25, 2020)

Hi Ben
Can we also win a free copy of the new piano coming out tomorrow if we're able to guess what it will be ? I had to try


----------



## Ben (May 25, 2020)

daviddln said:


> Hi Ben
> Can we also win a free copy of the new piano coming out tomorrow if we're able to guess what it will be ? I had to try


Not in this thread


----------



## Ben (May 25, 2020)

ptram said:


> Something I don't find clear in the rules:
> 
> - Can we write all four hints (for H I J K) in a single message? Or should each letter stay in a single message?
> 
> ...


It's all in the rules. Try reading them again


----------



## Ben (May 25, 2020)

@sostenuto I don't know, maybe once the collection is completed (if it ever gets completed). No promises, because I don't know if there is something planned.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (May 25, 2020)

BBO: Kallisto


----------



## Zero&One (May 25, 2020)

BBO: Halo


----------



## Jan16 (May 25, 2020)

BBO: Horizon


----------



## Ben (May 26, 2020)

There are already winners here, so here is a little help: BBO: H was already guessed correctly, congrats to the winnner 

For all who have not entered the competition yet: You can still enter; just read the rules in the initial post. Good luck everybody!


----------



## Virtuoso (May 26, 2020)

BBO: *Iapetus*


----------



## AndyRi (May 26, 2020)

BBO: Kuiper


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (May 26, 2020)

K = Kalliope


----------



## Peter Wayne (May 26, 2020)

BBO: Interstellar


----------



## CatOrchestra (May 26, 2020)

BBO: Juno


----------



## mushanga (May 26, 2020)

BBO Kari


----------



## daviddln (May 26, 2020)

BBO Kowal


----------



## teclark7 (May 26, 2020)

BBO Lyra


----------



## JoshuaM (May 26, 2020)

BBO Kepler


----------



## ATomagian (May 26, 2020)

BBO Isonone


----------



## ptram (May 26, 2020)

I: Icarus


----------



## JEPA (May 26, 2020)

I = Izar


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (May 26, 2020)

BBO: Juliet


----------



## Jan16 (May 26, 2020)

Since Indus has been used let’s try something other than a constellation name, BBO: Ionisation


----------



## JuanSebastianBach (May 26, 2020)

I = Iridium


----------



## Shredoverdrive (May 26, 2020)

K = Kallisto


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (May 27, 2020)

K = Kornephoros


----------



## Virtuoso (May 27, 2020)

BBO: *Jovian*


----------



## Ben (May 27, 2020)

Ben said:


> There are already winners here, so here is a little help: BBO: H was already guessed correctly, congrats to the winnner
> 
> For all who have not entered the competition yet: You can still enter; just read the rules in the initial post. Good luck everybody!


Here is the hint of the day: BBO: H and BBO: I were already guessed.
Only one library left: Is it J or K?


----------



## Geomir (May 27, 2020)

Ben said:


> Here is the hint of the day: BBO: H and BBO: I were already guessed.
> Only one library left: Is it J or K?


So I didn't guess K correctly? There must have been a mistake for sure!


----------



## CatOrchestra (May 27, 2020)

BBO kuiper belt


----------



## JEPA (May 27, 2020)

CatOrchestra said:


> BBO kuiper belt


I have to wait till 3pm cuz of the 24hours separation between posts, then I would have given this name. Very nice!


----------



## ATomagian (May 27, 2020)

BBO Kallichore


----------



## mushanga (May 27, 2020)

BBO Kaidun


----------



## marro (May 27, 2020)

BBO Jason


----------



## teclark7 (May 27, 2020)

BBO Jordanus


----------



## AndyRi (May 27, 2020)

BBO Krios


----------



## ptram (May 27, 2020)

J: Japetus


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (May 27, 2020)

BBO: Julietta


----------



## daviddln (May 27, 2020)

BBO Keenan


----------



## mekosmowski (May 27, 2020)

Kartikeya


----------



## José Herring (May 27, 2020)

I= Indus


----------



## Jan16 (May 27, 2020)

BBO: Jupiter


----------



## José Herring (May 27, 2020)

J= Juventas

BBO's new children's choirs.


----------



## José Herring (May 27, 2020)

K = Keres


----------



## Peter Wayne (May 27, 2020)

BBO: Kassandra


----------



## Lucindus (May 27, 2020)

Nobody mentioned Kassiopeia yet? (Or Kassiope, if you want to get all Ancient Greek.) She was Andromeda’s mother, so that would fit for a second tutti expansion.

Yes, I looked that up on Wikipedia. So what?


----------



## Ben (May 28, 2020)

Ben said:


> Here is the hint of the day: BBO: H and BBO: I were already guessed.
> Only one library left: Is it J or K?


Hint of the day: BBO H, I, J are already guessed.
BBO: K is still available!
Let's see if you can guess it or if I have to leave another hint tomorrow 
And as always: Good luck!


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (May 28, 2020)

K = Koronis


----------



## teclark7 (May 28, 2020)

BBO Kitalpha


----------



## CatOrchestra (May 28, 2020)

Kinetic


----------



## David B (May 28, 2020)

BBO Krypton


----------



## AndyRi (May 28, 2020)

BBO Klio


----------



## Zero&One (May 28, 2020)

BBO Klingon


----------



## wcreed51 (May 28, 2020)

BBO Kronos


----------



## holywilly (May 28, 2020)

BBO Kill my wallet


----------



## ptram (May 28, 2020)

K: Kepheus


----------



## RogiervG (May 28, 2020)

Kalliope

(which means muze and is also a planet)


----------



## marro (May 28, 2020)

BBO Khaos


----------



## Peter Wayne (May 28, 2020)

BBO: Kapaneus


----------



## Ben (May 29, 2020)

Here is another hint: 
If I think about it, my head starts orbiting: why on earth would we use a different name for it then most of the world, but the name no one uses is its real name. This is Latin to me...


----------



## Virtuoso (May 29, 2020)

BBO: *Kopernika*


----------



## Lucindus (May 29, 2020)

More like Kopernik or Kopernikus (Polish or German), but you have a point there, Virtuoso.


----------



## Virtuoso (May 29, 2020)

I only did one year of Latin at school and all I can remember is 'I have a splendid new toga!' and 'The slave is working in the atrium.'


----------



## RogiervG (May 29, 2020)

I give up, the hint is way too vague. and besides i am more interrested in the other libraries


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (May 29, 2020)

I don't have an idea what they're gonna be called, but I get all giddy knowing that there's a whopping 4 new BBOs in the pipeline. I'm so excited, and I just can't hide it. I'm about to lose control and I think I like it.


----------



## Jan16 (May 29, 2020)

Kalendarium?


----------



## Ben (May 29, 2020)

@Virtuoso I never had Latin in school, I had to learn Spanish instead, but can't remember a thing... 
@Lucindus I'm not sure if this is just a post, or if this is your guess of the day. If this should be your submission, I suggest to post exactly one guess (keep in mind you can't edit a post or it gets disqualified) 
@RogiervG there is more hidden in it then just the plain meaning of the sentence. 
@Jimmy Hellfire stay tuned, the next round here will start just a few days after this one


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (May 29, 2020)

K = Kopernikus


----------



## Lucindus (May 29, 2020)

It's the same guess, just a different local variant... But okay, I'll pick Kopernik then and assume you've accounted for the outrage of the Polish people if you had picked the German appropriation of the name then. 😜


----------



## Geomir (May 29, 2020)

BBO Kontakt


----------



## Ben (May 29, 2020)

Lucindus said:


> It's the same guess, just a different local variant... But okay, I'll pick Kopernik then and assume you've accounted for the outrage of the Polish people if you had picked the German appropriation of the name then. 😜


He used "Coppernicus" himself, but his real surname was _Koppernigk. At least that is what the German Wikipedia says. _


----------



## CatOrchestra (May 29, 2020)

Kaleidoscope


----------



## ptram (May 29, 2020)

K: Kopernicus


----------



## Geomir (May 29, 2020)

Please no more Kopernicus in this thread!


----------



## JEPA (May 29, 2020)

Geomir said:


> BBO Kontakt


I really would like a BBO "Contact" library after the film "Contact" with Judie Foster!!! <3

Edit: I love the part where she met her father in another dimension with a superb music in the background!

Edit2:



...small moves...


----------



## Ben (May 29, 2020)

Geomir said:


> Please no more Kopernicus in this thread!


Ok, fine :D
Someone got BBO: K right as well and with that said we end this round for now, but stay tuned, the next round will be open very soon for the next BBO libraries! Please have a little patience until the release day to see who has won which libraries!

I would like to use the time until the next time to hear your feedback: What did you like about this competition, what can be improved for the next round?
I think I will replace the 24h rule by one guess per day to make it easier, but what do you think about this?


----------



## Geomir (May 29, 2020)

JEPA said:


> I really would like a BBO "Contact" library after the film "Contact" with Judie Foster!!! <3
> 
> Edit: I love the part where she met her father in another dimension with a superb music in the background!


Amazing! 

Still my favorite scene will always be near the end, when the time paradox happened (based in Einstein's theory of course)!


----------



## marro (May 29, 2020)

BBO Kosmos


----------



## Geomir (May 29, 2020)

Ben said:


> Ok, fine :D
> Someone got BBO: K right as well and with that said we end this round for now, but stay tuned, the next round will be open very soon for the next BBO libraries! Please have a little patience until the release day to see who has won which libraries!
> 
> I would like to use the time until the next time to hear your feedback: What did you like about this competition, what can be improved for the next round?
> I think I will replace the 24h rule by one guess per day to make it easier, but what do you think about this?


Great competition so far! Congratulations to VSL and also to the winners (even if my suggestions were better than theirs)! The only improvement you can do will be for me to win! 

Seriously now, I believe 24h is more clear, because what "1 day" would mean? Can I vote at 23:55 and then at 00:05? And at what time zone? It could get more confusing for you!


----------



## CatOrchestra (May 29, 2020)

Yeah, it can be confusing with knowing when is the next day?

It will be truly difficult to have to wait for weeks to know who won : ( and an even longer wait for the next competition : ).

I think the competition was fun, and it was fun as well with the announcements letting us know which letters were guessed correctly.


----------



## ssculptor (May 29, 2020)

H: BBO Hydrus


----------



## ssculptor (May 29, 2020)

I: BBO Izar


----------



## ssculptor (May 29, 2020)

J: BBO Janus


----------



## ssculptor (May 29, 2020)

K: BBO Khomsa


----------



## teclark7 (May 29, 2020)

BBO Kentaurus


----------



## Vast (May 29, 2020)

BBO Kronos


----------



## ptram (May 29, 2020)

Ben said:


> I think I will replace the 24h rule by one guess per day to make it easier, but what do you think about this?


I would like it. If you have to delay the first guess, all the others have to come late.

Paolo


----------



## Jan16 (May 29, 2020)

Ben said:


> I think I will replace the 24h rule by one guess per day to make it easier, but what do you think about this?


I think that’s better, one guess per day.
Looking forward to all the other libraries for BBO.


----------



## mekosmowski (May 29, 2020)

Thanks for running the contest!


----------



## Vast (May 30, 2020)

Ben said:


> Ok, fine :D
> Someone got BBO: K right as well and with that said we end this round for now, but stay tuned, the next round will be open very soon for the next BBO libraries! Please have a little patience until the release day to see who has won which libraries!
> 
> I would like to use the time until the next time to hear your feedback: What did you like about this competition, what can be improved for the next round?
> I think I will replace the 24h rule by one guess per day to make it easier, but what do you think about this?


The competition is already fun and exciting, almost as exciting as the next issue of a library  
I would also like one tip a day, better than 24 hours.


----------



## daviddln (Jun 3, 2020)

The 4 libraries are out!! It's all about brass! It's so exciting. Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## RogiervG (Jun 3, 2020)

congrats to the winners


----------



## Zero&One (Jun 3, 2020)

@JEPA has hoovered the collection up!


----------



## JEPA (Jun 3, 2020)

It's awesome! I've never thought I would have such a good luck!!!


----------



## holywilly (Jun 3, 2020)

Are we expecting the Synchron Brass next? These 4 series really make me excited.


----------



## Ben (Jun 3, 2020)

Congrats to the winners!



Peros said:


> BBO Hercules





JEPA said:


> I = Izar





JEPA said:


> J = Jupiter





Marko Zirkovich said:


> K = Kopernikus


(Sorry @Lucindus, the rules...)

Please contact me via PM and send me your VSL-Account eMail address. If you don't have an VSL account yet, please create one first and then send me the email address.


Thanks for entering the competition and all your support. It was fun! 
And therefore I want to start the next round in a few days. Stay tuned!


----------



## Zero&One (Jun 3, 2020)

JEPA said:


> It's awesome! I've never thought I would have such a good luck!!!



Around these parts we call it cheating


----------



## Zero&One (Jun 3, 2020)

@Ben I'm actually called 'Jepa' to my friends. I'll contact you later for my prizes!


----------



## JEPA (Jun 3, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> Around these parts we call it cheating


Now I believe in the goodness of Universum!  (obviously always)

By BBO: J, I have thought after Ganymede moon of Jupiter, it must be Jupiter... That was easy and I was lucky enough to write it as soon as posible!

By BBO: I, it was really difficult and lucky! I wanted to write "Io" the next moon of Jupiter, because if Ganymede was there it must be a Children Choir all surrounding Jupiter... But somebody has written already Io and I was sad, that was my choice. Then I looked in internet for >NASA>search: stars with "I"... nothing. Then simple in google "astronomy names", and I got a list with millions of names, I sorted them out till this:








International Astronomical Union | IAU







www.iau.org





And I have thought, at least I have to try... it was worth it!!!


----------



## Zero&One (Jun 3, 2020)

Congratulations man! And to others.
Would love to hear some clips, they sound great


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Jun 3, 2020)

Ben said:


> Thanks for entering the competition and all your support. It was fun!
> And therefore I want to start the next round in a few days. Stay tuned!



Eieiei. Is the BBO going through the complete alphabet?


----------



## Ben (Jun 3, 2020)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> Eieiei. Is the BBO going through the complete alphabet?


Who says that we will stop after this alphabet?


----------



## Geomir (Jun 3, 2020)

Ben said:


> Who says that we will stop after this alphabet?


Just a small suggestion here, I found the following information on the... Internet!

_"Khmer alphabet

The language with the most letters is *Khmer (Cambodian*), with 74 (including some without any current use). According to Guinness Book of World Records, 1995, the *Khmer alphabet* is the largest alphabet in the world. It consists of 33 *consonants*, 23 vowels and 12 independent vowels."_


----------



## JEPA (Jun 3, 2020)

Congrats to the winners also!

@Ben Thanks to you and all the VSL team for this contest and specially for releasing this instrument's line! Since Andromeda and Black Eye I have detected something new, fresh and inspiring for writing music. Only with the BBO Free Basics I have sped up my writing and sketching, translating later to multi instruments. Now I am overwhelmed from joy and very thankful for receiving this inspiring instruments, wishing all the best for the new owners of these products!

Looking forward to the rest of the line!

All the best, :emoji_dizzy:
Jorge


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 3, 2020)

Ben said:


> Who says that we will stop after this alphabet?



Quite possibly, my bankers.....


----------



## José Herring (Jun 3, 2020)

Best sounding 6 hrns patch I've ever heard. 

4 trp patch is intriguing as well, but I seldom write for 4 unison trumpets.


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Jun 3, 2020)

Anybody familiar with the Diderot effect? The BBO is a great example for the effect in action. You win the trumpets and then you start ogling (and drooling about) the horns, the low brass and the cluster fx. It's a set that belongs together and the trumpets need adequate companions etc., correct? All the symptoms of the Diderot effect right there. 

Anyways, huge thanks to @Ben and the team at VSL for producing such a great series and for running such a generous competition. It's been fun and as a sidenote, my girlfriend, who is not a musician, got addicted to this thread as well. She's been checking the entries more often than me and can't wait for the next round to start.

But now, please excuse me. I have some trumpets to play with and some more brass demos to listen to - damn you, Diderot.


----------



## Vast (Jun 3, 2020)

Ben said:


> Who says that we will stop after this alphabet?



Mein Gott, warum willst Du mich nicht verlassen? 🤪

keep up the good work, keep up the good work I don't look at the balance of my bank account anymore, but I hope that you find the time to enjoy the stimulus for your work.

I am still missing choral childrens cries in my repertoire. I haven't heard a library that contains choral lamentations and screams of joy performed in concert.

In a big bang of the universe, I think that naturally primeval sounding human cries and those of the birth of new life are a must... 🐍 αΩ


----------



## ptram (Jun 4, 2020)

I was ready to write Jupiter, but the rules forced me to wait until late evening. May I have at least one of the horns?

Paolo


----------



## Ben (Jun 6, 2020)

Small changes to the rules for the next round:

*Starting from the 8th June (16:00 UTC) the next round will be opened. Posts prior this date/time will be ignored. Deadline is the 13th June (16:00 UTC).

- The first one to guess the name of one of the next BBO libraries will get a copy of it as soon as the library is released *(PM me if you are the winner and I did not contact you until the next day of release. I will announce the winners here as fast as possible).
*- Only one guess per post!
- Edited posts will be ignored.
- The spelling must be correct.
- You can take multiple guesses (each in a seperat post), but only one guess per day. A day starts at 16:00 UTC

Now the fun part: For this round you can guess the names for BBO: L and BBO: M, and hopefully win one of these.
Good luck!*

(@JEPA, would you be so kind and update the initial post? Thanks!)


----------



## Ben (Jun 6, 2020)

Oh, and it would be nice if the winners of the last round could give the others a lead, let's say 1 day. Thanks!


----------



## AndyP (Jun 6, 2020)

Again not read correctly, I hope I have deleted quickly enough ...


----------



## Ben (Jun 6, 2020)

I have seen your post


----------



## AndyP (Jun 6, 2020)

Ben said:


> I have seen your post


Dammit ... ok .. same procedure as last time ...


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jun 6, 2020)

Which letters are we guessing? Anything from L to Z?


----------



## AndyP (Jun 6, 2020)

Well, I'm hoping for strings and Woodwinds, and if I like them I'll buy them anyway. Anyone can win... theoretically...


----------



## daviddln (Jun 6, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Which letters are we guessing? Anything from L to Z?



No, it's for BBO: L and BBO: M


----------



## daviddln (Jun 6, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Well, I'm hoping for strings and Woodwinds, and if I like them I'll buy them anyway. Anyone can win... theoretically...



I guess one of the two libraries will include trombones. I wonder which instruments will be in the other one.


----------



## Ben (Jun 7, 2020)

Shortly after @JEPA won the two BBO libraries, he send us this composition he made with these libraries in this short time. Many thanks and congrats!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## JEPA (Jun 7, 2020)

Ben said:


> he send us this composition he made with these libraries in this short time.


I was impressed how *fast* I could write with these libraries!


----------



## Ben (Jun 8, 2020)

I almost forgot... Yes, the next round has started 14 minutes ago. Good luck!
I should stick to CET... sorry


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Jun 8, 2020)

16:00 UTC is in 45 minutes. The contest has not started yet.


----------



## ptram (Jun 8, 2020)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> 16:00 UTC is in 45 minutes. The contest has not started yet.


It's 16:16 at Greenwich, now!

Paolo


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Jun 8, 2020)

ptram said:


> It's 16:16 at Greenwich, now!
> 
> Paolo


Greenwich is UTC+1


----------



## thov72 (Jun 8, 2020)

M-Mars


----------



## ptram (Jun 8, 2020)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> Greenwich is UTC+1


Oh my. Summer time in effect.

Paolo


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jun 8, 2020)

So has it started yet?


----------



## ptram (Jun 8, 2020)

M: Magellan


----------



## CatOrchestra (Jun 8, 2020)

Milky Way


----------



## daviddln (Jun 8, 2020)

BBO Mercury


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jun 8, 2020)

Alright! BBO L: *Lyra*
The harp is not yet featured in BBO as of now. Maybe combined with Cimbalom or Celesta? The good ol' austrian Hackbrett? 

Can I make a guess for BBO M today as well, or are we limited to one guess per day even if there are several volumes to guess?


----------



## daviddln (Jun 8, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Alright! BBO L: *Lyra*
> The harp is not yet featured in BBO as of now. Maybe combined with Cimbalom or Celesta? The good ol' austrian Hackbrett?
> 
> Can I make a guess for BBO M today as well, or are we limited to one guess per day even if there are several volumes to guess?



It's one guess per day.


----------



## Ben (Jun 8, 2020)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> 16:00 UTC is in 45 minutes. The contest has not started yet.


Correct... I should stick to CET next time. Sorry, my bad...
The post prior did not make any difference, so it's all fine


----------



## CatOrchestra (Jun 8, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Alright! BBO L: *Lyra*
> The harp is not yet featured in BBO as of now. Maybe combined with Cimbalom or Celesta? The good ol' austrian Hackbrett?
> 
> Can I make a guess for BBO M today as well, or are we limited to one guess per day even if there are several volumes to guess?


I was thinking of this, I hope you win. It is a beautiful name for such a package!


----------



## ptram (Jun 8, 2020)

So, I think M has already been guessed by who responded Mars. We had brass as individual notes, we will have brass as rhythmic patterns.

I'm also convinced L will be plucked strings. I'm curious to see how they can make them epic.

Paolo


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Jun 8, 2020)

BBO L: Libra


----------



## marro (Jun 8, 2020)

BBO L: Leda


----------



## CatOrchestra (Jun 8, 2020)

ptram said:


> So, I think M has already been guessed by who responded Mars. We had brass as individual notes, we will have brass as rhythmic patterns.
> 
> I'm also convinced L will be plucked strings. I'm curious to see how they can make them epic.
> 
> Paolo



Mars was guessed before 1600 UCT and Ben stated that guesses prior to 1600 " The post prior did not make any difference, so it's all fine "


----------



## mushanga (Jun 8, 2020)

BBO Monoceros


----------



## thov72 (Jun 8, 2020)

hey...so I can try again, right?---

M - Minotaur


----------



## Piotrek K. (Jun 8, 2020)

L: Logos


----------



## AndyP (Jun 8, 2020)

M = Metis


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jun 8, 2020)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> BBO L: Libra



That would have been my next guess for L. The suspense


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Jun 8, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> That would have been my next guess for L. The suspense


Your guess "Lyra" is not bad either.


----------



## Geomir (Jun 8, 2020)

thov72 said:


> hey...so I can try again, right?---
> 
> M - Minotaur


If you win with the Minotaur, I promise you a free tour in Knossos and King Minos Palace!


----------



## thov72 (Jun 8, 2020)

Geomir said:


> If you win with the Minotaur, I promise you a free tour in Knossos and King Minos Palace!


Yay!!! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Vast (Jun 8, 2020)

BB: Luna


----------



## Jan16 (Jun 8, 2020)

BBO Musca


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 8, 2020)

I wonder if they will do groups of woodwinds (eg 4 Bassoons, etc.), and maybe some large groups of strings (like HZ Strings)?


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Jun 9, 2020)

L = Lynx


----------



## ptram (Jun 9, 2020)

L: Leo


----------



## CatOrchestra (Jun 9, 2020)

Medusa Merger


----------



## daviddln (Jun 9, 2020)

BBO Mice


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jun 9, 2020)

M: *Musica *


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Jun 9, 2020)

BBO L: Libertas


----------



## marro (Jun 9, 2020)

BBO M: Mira


----------



## wcreed51 (Jun 9, 2020)

Magus


----------



## José Herring (Jun 9, 2020)

L= Leonis


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 9, 2020)

BBO: Löwenbräu


----------



## mushanga (Jun 9, 2020)

BBO Mensa


----------



## thov72 (Jun 9, 2020)

Is Medusa Merger the same as just Medusa???

just in case not : Medusa


----------



## Jan16 (Jun 9, 2020)

Lupus


----------



## Jan16 (Jun 9, 2020)

I think the names have been guessed right already, Ben?


----------



## Zero&One (Jun 9, 2020)

Leprechaun


----------



## Ben (Jun 10, 2020)

[Updated]
Hi there!

You are really quick guessing names and already got the names... And because we have some time left, I thought it would be fun to extend this competition: we will give away 2x2 additional licenses:

- *Compose a short original piece* with the any of the BBO libraries (including the free Big Bang Orchestra).
- *Only BBO libraries are allowed*, but feel free to make use of the included features of the Synchron Player like FX, time-stretching, ...
- *Post it *in this thread (attachment, Soundcloud-Link, YouTube-Link...): https://vi-control.net/community/threads/bbo-composer-contest.94516/
- *one submission* per person.
- *Deadline *is the 29th June 13:00 CET.
- Guy Bacos and myself will evaluate all compositions and choose 2 winners from the submissions (as was the will of the people)
- The *theme *for the composition in this round is "Final Hours".

Have fun!


----------



## Vast (Jun 10, 2020)

BBO: Morpheus


----------



## Zero&One (Jun 10, 2020)

@Ben 
Sounds a great idea.
Only slight concern is the likes part. Depending when an entry is submitted, it could gain more/less likes as it had more exposure (or less if last day).
Personally I’d rather your good self and maybe another (Guy Bacos would be great!) to pick. 

Also, maybe a separate thread with only submissions & 'no chat' rule to make it easier to listen?

Just a thought.


----------



## Iswhatitis (Jun 10, 2020)

JEPA said:


> *ACTUAL RULES: 06.06.2020*
> 
> Small changes to the rules for the next round:
> 
> ...


L=Leviathan M=Mars


----------



## Ben (Jun 10, 2020)

@Zero&One Thanks for your feedback. I would like to know what others think about this, so please share your thoughts about this.
- I will create a seperate post for submissions and link it here, so we will continue guessing names and discussing these things in this thread, and only post submissions in the other thread.

I don't think anyone wil post a submission today, so let's discuss this first, and I will see tomorrow which approach we should take.

Regarding Voting vs Jury: Please vote with your like below. And feel free to share your thoughts; this should be a little fun competition for everyone!


----------



## Ben (Jun 10, 2020)

Would you like to have a Jury choosing the best compositions?


----------



## Ben (Jun 10, 2020)

Would you like to vote for the best composition?


----------



## daviddln (Jun 10, 2020)

I agree with Zero&One. I think it's better if Ben and someone else from VSL pick the winners. And it would be great if it was Guy.


----------



## AndyP (Jun 10, 2020)

So I create a few dozen new accounts for my likes. Who I give them to, I won't tell.


----------



## ptram (Jun 10, 2020)

I always prefer professional juries. They can be unfair (when they don't pick me...), but they warrant the same chances to all. Even if the candidates don't have friends.

Paolo


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jun 10, 2020)

Ben said:


> - *Only BBO libraries are allowed*, but feel free to make use of the included features of the Synchron Player like FX, time-stretching, ...



Can we use audio processing plugins like external reverb, EQ, compression etc.?


----------



## Ben (Jun 10, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Can we use audio processing plugins like external reverb, EQ, compression etc.?


Yes, be creative


----------



## Zero&One (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Ben (Jun 11, 2020)

Ben said:


> Would you like to have a Jury choosing the best compositions?


The people have spoken, so be it: Post your submissions in this thread: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/bbo-composer-contest.94516/
And after the deadline Guy Bacos and myself will choose two winners (will announce the other person asap).
Rules are in the other thread. Have Fun!


----------



## thov72 (Jun 11, 2020)

It would be so funny if M was really Minotaur / Minotaurus and if it would feature 2 horns !!


----------



## roecardosof (Jun 11, 2020)

BBO M: Mars


----------



## Ben (Jun 12, 2020)

We have asked @Guy Bacos and he has agreed to join the jury for the composition challenge, many thanks and welcome!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jun 12, 2020)

Ben said:


> We have asked @Guy Bacos and he has agreed to join the jury for the composition challenge, many thanks and welcome!



Perfect!


----------



## Iswhatitis (Jun 12, 2020)

JEPA said:


> *ACTUAL RULES: 06.06.2020*
> 
> Small changes to the rules for the next round:
> 
> ...


BBO: Leviathan
BBO: Mars


----------



## Ben (Jun 16, 2020)

You can get a 30 days demo verison of the BBO Brass packs now!
Feel free to use these for the composing challange if you like 






HERCULES: Low Brass - Vienna Symphonic Library


Big Bang Orchestra: Hercules includes brass ensemble recordings of four bass trombones, one bass tuba, and one contrabass tuba that plays an octave below the other instruments and can be individually turned on or off.




www.vsl.co.at









IZAR: Low Brass Clusters - Vienna Symphonic Library


Clusters have become a fixture in modern film scores. Especially low brass instruments are frequently deployed to create this sonic effect, so we decided to dedicate an entire volume of our Big Bang Orchestra series to exploring this technique. BBO: Izar includes all of the articulations of the...




www.vsl.co.at









JUPITER: Horns - Vienna Symphonic Library


During the last several years of recording big projects for film, games and commercials at Synchron Stage Vienna, our engineers have had extensive experience recording various horn ensemble sizes. Having identified a sweet spot of six double horns, that’s the ensemble size we chose for the...




www.vsl.co.at









KOPERNIKUS: Trumpets - Vienna Symphonic Library


As with all the brass libraries of our Big Bang Orchestra, the sound of this trumpet ensemble delivers the characteristic timbre you’re used to hearing in countless contemporary film scores. That’s why we recorded Bb trumpets with piston valves rather than instruments with rotary valves that are...




www.vsl.co.at





Enjoy and don't forget to purchase the libraries you like before the end of the month/introductory price!


----------



## Ben (Jul 1, 2020)

The next installments of BBO L and M are finally released: Lyra and Musca

Congrats @Jimmy Hellfire and @Jan16 ! Please send me a PM with your eMail address (the one you also use for your Vienna account. If you don't have one, please create one for free first, so we can add the licenses to your account  )

Listen to the demos of these libraries here: https://www.vsl.co.at/BBO_Map/BBO_Lyra#!Demos


----------



## Ben (Jul 1, 2020)

As usual I will announce the next round a few days before its start, so stay tuned! I'm already excited to hear and see how you like our new libraries!


----------



## Jan16 (Jul 1, 2020)

Ben said:


> The next installments of BBO L and M are finally released: Lyra and Musca
> 
> Congrats @Jimmy Hellfire and @Jan16 ! Please send me a PM with your eMail address (the one you also use for your Vienna account. If you don't have one, please create one for free first, so we can add the licenses to your account  )
> 
> Listen to the demos of these libraries here: https://www.vsl.co.at/BBO_Map/BBO_Lyra#!Demos


I did not expect to win anything, I even forgot that I mentioned Musca. Thank you so much for the prize, I hardly ever win anything.🙂


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 1, 2020)

Would love to have a WW combo instrument: Flute+Oboe+Clarinet !

And also a Picc. over Flutes à2.


----------



## holywilly (Jul 1, 2020)

And monster low woodwind section!


----------



## Ben (Jul 15, 2020)

I hope you have not forgotten this thread, and of course you have already taken the time to check out the latest BBOs L & M 
(30 days demos are available here and here)
You should also check out the Smart Series, great additions to the BBOs, especially Smart Spheres and Smart Hits (currently in sale, also 30 days demos available Smart Orchestra, Smart Spheres, Smart Hits).


Enough advertising, back to the actual subject:
It's time for a new round of: "_Guess what's next and win the library_" 

*Starting from the 27th July (16:00 CEST) the next round will be opened. Posts prior this date/time will be ignored. Deadline is the 31th July (16:00 CEST).

- The first one to guess the name of one of the next BBO libraries will get a copy of it as soon as the library is released (PM me if you are the winner and I did not contact you until the next day of release. I will announce the winners here as fast as possible).
- Only one guess per post!
- Edited posts will be ignored.
- The spelling must be correct.
- You can take multiple guesses (each in a seperat post), but only one guess per day. A day starts at 16:00 CEST.

Now the fun part: For this round you can guess the names for BBO: N and BBO: O, and hopefully win one of these.
Good luck!*


----------



## JEPA (Jul 15, 2020)

OOOOOoooooohhhh! I have intentionally not participated in the last rounds.... but... but... I would have a guess for "O"...


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Jul 27, 2020)

BBO N: Noctua

However, everyone in the forum might agree that "BBO N" library might be just called "BBO N" to end the infinite amount of rumours and the hype around a mysterious N library.


----------



## mushanga (Jul 27, 2020)

BBO Orion


----------



## Ben (Jul 27, 2020)

*- You can take multiple guesses (each in a seperat post), but only one guess per day. A day starts at 16:00 CEST.*


----------



## ngineer (Jul 27, 2020)

BBO N: Nebula


----------



## JEPA (Jul 27, 2020)

My God, this war is on milliseconds...


----------



## Ben (Jul 27, 2020)

@Jimmy Hellfire @csound I suggest to delete your posts and try again


----------



## csound (Jul 27, 2020)

BBO O = Oberon


----------



## JEPA (Jul 27, 2020)

Could I take part of it @Ben , IF at the first days nobody got the name?


----------



## Ben (Jul 27, 2020)

JEPA said:


> Could I take part of it @Ben , IF at the first days nobody got the name?


Sounds good to me


----------



## John R Wilson (Jul 27, 2020)

Here's is my first guess, BBO: Norma


----------



## John R Wilson (Jul 27, 2020)

Ben said:


> Sounds good to me



Can we make one guess for N and one for the O per day or is it just One guess for either N or O?


----------



## method1 (Jul 27, 2020)

O: Octans


----------



## ptram (Jul 27, 2020)

@Ben , can the winners of the composition contest participate? Looks like it is a different matter than the quiz.

Paolo


----------



## Ben (Jul 27, 2020)

John R Wilson said:


> Can we make one guess for N and one for the O per day or is it just One guess for either N or O?


One per day total. Which letter you choose is up to you


----------



## Ben (Jul 27, 2020)

ptram said:


> @Ben , can the winners of the composition contest participate?
> 
> Paolo


Sure


----------



## daviddln (Jul 27, 2020)

BBO Needle


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jul 27, 2020)

Ophiuchus


----------



## John R Wilson (Jul 27, 2020)

Ben said:


> One per day total. Which letter you choose is up to you



Ok great thanks for confirming that, already done mine in that case


----------



## John R Wilson (Jul 27, 2020)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Ophiuchus



That would have been my next guess


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Jul 27, 2020)

BBO O = Orion


----------



## ptram (Jul 27, 2020)

Both right answers already taken! (I know they are the right ones, because they are the ones I would have chosen!).

In any case, the next libraries will be a collection of kazoos and rackets!

Paolo


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jul 27, 2020)

John R Wilson said:


> That would have been my next guess



Obviously everyone's been swarming around this thread, fully prepared for the attack.


----------



## ptram (Jul 27, 2020)

N: Nereids


----------



## ATomagian (Jul 27, 2020)

O: Nihal


----------



## robcs (Jul 27, 2020)

N: Nova


----------



## bill5 (Jul 27, 2020)

BBO Oracle


----------



## José Herring (Jul 27, 2020)

Neo


----------



## AndyP (Jul 27, 2020)

N = Nibiru


----------



## Christoph18 (Jul 27, 2020)

N: Neptune


----------



## SlHarder (Jul 27, 2020)

O:Ourania


----------



## bill5 (Jul 27, 2020)

SlHarder said:


> N:Nahn


I think you're only allowed one guess per day - so I think only your first counts?


----------



## JEPA (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## CatOrchestra (Jul 27, 2020)

*Nash*


----------



## Christoph18 (Jul 28, 2020)

O: Orbit Are there any other space words with "O" left?


----------



## Ben (Jul 28, 2020)

Christoph18 said:


> O: Orbit Are there any other space words with "O" left?


Might be, but O was already guessed correctly


----------



## ATomagian (Jul 28, 2020)

N: Naos


----------



## Zanshin (Jul 28, 2020)

N: Nemesis


----------



## JEPA (Jul 28, 2020)

If today nobody guesses the *N library* I might come with my Space Encyclopedia tomorrow...


----------



## Locks (Jul 28, 2020)

BBO: Neutron


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Jul 28, 2020)

BBO: Neptunus


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Jul 28, 2020)

Guys, take my remains:


Nestor, Nunki, Nysa, Namaka


----------



## ngineer (Jul 28, 2020)

BBO N: Nadir


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Jul 28, 2020)

BBO N=Niobe


----------



## mushanga (Jul 28, 2020)

BBO Nekkar


----------



## wcreed51 (Jul 28, 2020)

N= NABU - The Babylonian god of writing and wisdom


----------



## daviddln (Jul 28, 2020)

BBO Naron


----------



## robcs (Jul 28, 2020)

Nebula


----------



## csound (Jul 28, 2020)

BBO N = Newton


----------



## Locks (Jul 28, 2020)

BBO: Neutrino


----------



## bill5 (Jul 28, 2020)

Ben said:


> Might be, but O was already guessed correctly


!?!? I thought this went to the 31st. So you already found one that you decided on? 

And are "spacey" ones the best bet? I was gonna phone a friend (astronomer)


----------



## SlHarder (Jul 28, 2020)

bill5 said:


> So you already found one that you decided on?


I'm sure they have all thru Z already named and the graphics designed. So we're just guessing to help hype the next release.


----------



## SlHarder (Jul 28, 2020)

N:Nahn


----------



## Supremo (Jul 28, 2020)

Nembus


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Jul 28, 2020)

Nevermind


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jul 28, 2020)

Nimbus


----------



## Ben (Jul 28, 2020)

bill5 said:


> !?!? I thought this went to the 31st. So you already found one that you decided on?
> 
> And are "spacey" ones the best bet? I was gonna phone a friend (astronomer)


We have to prepare the products, of course we already know the names of the next few installments (and I'm already secretly working with N and O for a while, I like it)


----------



## Kobiy86 (Jul 28, 2020)

Nemesis


----------



## bill5 (Jul 28, 2020)

Ben said:


> We have to prepare the products, of course we already know the names of the next few installments (and I'm already secretly working with N and O for a while, I like it)


ah my bad, I thought you were coming to us for ideas


----------



## Ben (Jul 29, 2020)

I think we make it too easy to guess the names 
Anyways, for this round the names are already guessed; stay tuned, we'll start another round eventually!


----------



## robcs (Jul 29, 2020)

Ben said:


> I think we make it too easy to guess the names
> Anyways, for this round the names are already guessed; stay tuned, we'll start another round eventually!


But when are you going to announce the actual results! Don’t leave us hanging


----------



## ptram (Jul 30, 2020)

robcs said:


> But when are you going to announce the actual results!


I bet on the third of August, when the new products will probably be revealed. Together with a promotion on the MIR roompacks!

Paolo


----------



## Ben (Jul 30, 2020)

@robcs Will be revealed next week


----------



## ptram (Jul 30, 2020)

Let's see who guesses right. Will be strings special Fx, or the woodwinds?

My guess: Nebula will be soft woodwinds, Orion double reeds (Orion was a hunter, and hunting horns have a reedy sound).

Paolo


----------



## Kobiy86 (Aug 4, 2020)

Just saw it on their website: It’s Neptune (tutti woodwinds) and Orion (woodwinds sections)


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 4, 2020)

I tried to avoid the super-obvious ones, pfft.


----------



## Ben (Aug 4, 2020)

mushanga said:


> BBO Orion





Christoph18 said:


> N: Neptune


Congrats! You have won this round and wil receive a free copy of these awsome libraries!
Please send me a PM with your e-mail address of your VSL account 

Thanks everyone for entering this competition; if you have not won yet, there will be more BBOs coming - so stay tuned for the next round!


----------



## JEPA (Aug 4, 2020)

Congrats to the winners!!! Great woodwinds ensembles they seem to be from the demos!


----------



## Ben (Aug 4, 2020)

JEPA said:


> Congrats to the winners!!! Great woodwinds ensembles they seem to be from the demos!


They are, I've already worked with these - really a pleasure and like the other BBOs so easy to use!


----------



## JEPA (Aug 4, 2020)

Excited to see a walkthrough!


----------



## JEPA (Aug 4, 2020)

Ben said:


> easy to use!


that's for me a winner of the BBO series!


----------



## daviddln (Aug 4, 2020)

Congratulations to the winners! Now that they've covered all the sections of the orchestra, I'm very curious to see what instruments will be included in the next BBO libraries.


----------



## JEPA (Aug 4, 2020)

daviddln said:


> Congratulations to the winners! Now that they've covered all the sections of the orchestra, I'm very curious to see what instruments will be included in the next BBO libraries.


cosmic Harps?

Edit:  I think this is the only instrument not appearing in the series till now?


----------



## daviddln (Aug 4, 2020)

Yes, harps would be nice. And also solo strings.


----------



## Christoph18 (Aug 4, 2020)

Thank you so much! As a student it is amazing to get a high-quality library for free. Woodwinds were also exactly what I needed.


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 4, 2020)

How often do we need to have all winds play tutti? Is this something that is common for unison winds?


@Ben ...why did they not split the libraries into section s as they did for the brass? I know overall it's a cheaper option to get the three winds at 115 intro than at 65 each, just curious. Also, can we hear demos of JUST Orion without Neptune? Seems the only demos on your site are of both..


----------



## mushanga (Aug 4, 2020)

Ben said:


> Congrats! You have won this round and wil receive a free copy of these awsome libraries!
> Please send me a PM with your e-mail address of your VSL account
> 
> Thanks everyone for entering this competition; if you have not won yet, there will be more BBOs coming - so stay tuned for the next round!



Thank you so much @Ben and VSL - what an amazing gift. Very excited to start using BBO: Orion, which I am certain will make for a perfect addition / extension to my Special Edition collections.


----------



## ptram (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm not convinced woodwinds are complete. I wouldn't be surprised by a library including extreme-range woodwinds, and one with unusual combinations and extended techniques. Black Eye and Fornax have proven that the Synchron Stage can do wonders with unusual sounds.

Paolo


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 4, 2020)

ptram said:


> I'm not convinced woodwinds are complete. I wouldn't be surprised by a library including extreme-range woodwinds, and one with unusual combinations and extended techniques. Black Eye and Fornax have proven that the Synchron Stage can do wonders with unusual sounds.
> 
> Paolo


well for BBO they could have added contra winds...so maybe that is coming.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 11, 2020)

My guess for the P:

BBO P******
edited: I was a bit early


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 11, 2020)

My guess for the Q:

BBO Q****** (same)


----------



## Ben (Aug 11, 2020)

@doctoremmet Feel free to post your guesses when the next round starts in ~two weeks


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 11, 2020)

Ben said:


> @doctoremmet Feel free to post your guesses when the next round starts in ~two weeks


Oops. I will


----------



## Ben (Aug 21, 2020)

Time doesn't stop: Can you believe that we are now at P and Q?
Me neither, but time keeps going on (a year ago I just started at VSL...)

By the way: Currently there are 30 days demos available for *BBO N and O*, as well as all of the *SY-ized Special Editions*!

But back to topic: Next round! *P and Q*.

*Starting from the 24th August (16:00 CEST) the next round will be opened. Posts prior this date/time will be ignored. Deadline is the 29th August (16:00 CEST).*

- The first one to guess the name of one of the next BBO libraries will get a copy of it as soon as the library is released (PM me if you are the winner and I did not contact you until the next day of release. I will announce the winners here as fast as possible).
*- Only one guess per post!
- Edited posts will be ignored.
- The spelling must be correct.
- *You can take multiple guesses (each in a seperat post), 
* but only one guess per day. A day starts at 16:00 CEST.*

Now the fun part: For this round you can guess the names for BBO: P and BBO: Q, and hopefully win one of these.
*Good luck!*

For those who already won a library in this competition: Would be nice if you could wait a day longer with your guesses, so others get a chance as well


----------



## Ben (Aug 21, 2020)

Sure, why should you read the ToS?


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 21, 2020)

Ben said:


> Sure, why should you read the ToS?


just read that it's not until the 24th...I deleted mine until then


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 21, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> just read that it's not until the 24th...I deleted mine until then



Meh, thought I had a chance for a second lol.


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 21, 2020)

same here.. LOL


----------



## ptram (Aug 24, 2020)

Pleiades


----------



## Kobiy86 (Aug 24, 2020)

BBO:Quasar


----------



## ngineer (Aug 24, 2020)

BBO: Pluto


----------



## method1 (Aug 24, 2020)

Can't seem to get this right....

P: Phoenix


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 24, 2020)

Prometheus


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 24, 2020)

Quantum


----------



## AndyP (Aug 24, 2020)

P: Phobos


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 24, 2020)

P: Perseus


----------



## SlHarder (Aug 24, 2020)

P : Pegasus


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 24, 2020)

Polaris


----------



## Lucindus (Aug 24, 2020)

Pisces. Everyone knows how much Austrians love fish.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 24, 2020)

Lucindus said:


> Pisces. Everyone knows how much Austrians love fish.



Yes. They even have a saying - "_für die Fisch_".


----------



## JonS (Aug 24, 2020)

BBO: Pyxis
BBO: Quaoar


----------



## robcs (Aug 24, 2020)

Procyon


----------



## Kent (Aug 25, 2020)

edit - I need to read above before I post!


----------



## teclark7 (Aug 25, 2020)

BBO Poseidon


----------



## daviddln (Aug 25, 2020)

BBO Proxima


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 25, 2020)

Will there be a solo Vibraphone maybe?
Maybe some Saxes à4's
Hoping for some solo WW's & Brass soon (Synchron Woodwinds anyone?)!!


----------



## holywilly (Aug 25, 2020)

BBO: Phobos


----------



## SlHarder (Aug 25, 2020)

Q : Quijote


----------



## Ben (Aug 25, 2020)

Hint No1: P was already guessed correctly


----------



## samuel.beliveau (Aug 25, 2020)

Q:quasar


----------



## daviddln (Aug 25, 2020)

BBO Quijote


----------



## samuel.beliveau (Aug 25, 2020)

Q: Quark

(it's a new day, right? )


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Aug 25, 2020)

BBO Quadea


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 25, 2020)

Quantum


----------



## ptram (Aug 25, 2020)

Quaoar


----------



## method1 (Aug 25, 2020)

Q: Quintilla


----------



## bill5 (Aug 25, 2020)

SlHarder said:


> P : Pegasus


Curse you that was my guess  Timing is everything

OK the obvious ones are gone, I'll go with 

Q is for Quartz


----------



## robcs (Aug 25, 2020)

Quadrans


----------



## Lucindus (Aug 25, 2020)

Quadrantids. Praktisch. Gut.


----------



## hannawald5 (Aug 25, 2020)

Queteleta


----------



## ptram (Aug 25, 2020)

The fact that Q wasn't in the Greek alphabet makes this quiz at the border of impossibility! We need more Aztec mithology!

Paolo


----------



## ngineer (Aug 25, 2020)

Q: Quadrant


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 25, 2020)

Quidditch


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 25, 2020)

Apparently there is also a celestial body known as QF99 Uranus Trojan.

However, I think that is probably a bit too racy for VSL...


----------



## JonS (Aug 25, 2020)

BBO: Quasimodo


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 25, 2020)

BBO QUASAR


----------



## AndyP (Aug 25, 2020)

Q: Quader


----------



## SlHarder (Aug 25, 2020)

bill5 said:


> Curse you that was my guess  Timing is everything



FWIW According to legend Pegasus was the rescuer of Andromeda.


----------



## Virtuoso (Aug 25, 2020)

BBO: Quaalude


----------



## holywilly (Aug 25, 2020)

Q: *QUAOAR*


----------



## Kobiy86 (Aug 25, 2020)

Quadrantid


----------



## JonS (Aug 26, 2020)

BBO: Quorum


----------



## Ben (Aug 26, 2020)

You are all quick guessing the names, and I'm curios what you would come up next.
But I think it is fair to reveal that the names are already guessed correctly 

Let's see what's next - I'll let you know when the next round starts


----------



## daviddln (Aug 26, 2020)

I can't wait to see what instruments will be included in the next libraries. The BBO series is so fun to play with.


----------



## Ben (Sep 1, 2020)

Kobiy86 said:


> BBO:Quasar





method1 said:


> Can't seem to get this right....
> 
> P: Phoenix


@method1 At least finally you did 

Congrats to the winners, and I think this is a new record here: within 10 minutes already correctly guessed... As always, PM me your VSL account email-address so I can add the licenses to your accounts 


Check out the announcement post of these here: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/new-bbo-phoenix-quasar-solo-percussion.97902/
We also put the other BBO percussion libraries on sale and made 30 days demos available for these!

And make sure to check out the current EDU Sale, in case you are a student or teacher: https://vi-control.net/community/th...sample-libraries-and-software-products.97903/


----------



## method1 (Sep 1, 2020)

Yay! Thanks Ben


----------



## Kobiy86 (Sep 1, 2020)

Wow, that‘s awesome  Thanks!!!


----------



## Ben (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi everyone!
I hope you are well and enjoyed the surprise release of the Synchron Strings Pro 

Make sure you have checked out BBO: Phoenix and BBO: Quasar, currently also available as 30 days demos!

Ready for more? Let's guess the names of *R and S*.

*Starting from the 28th September (16:00 CEST) the next round will be opened. Posts prior this date/time will be ignored. Deadline is the 2nd November (16:00 CEST).*

- The first one to guess the name of one of the next BBO libraries will get a copy of it as soon as the library is released (PM me if you are the winner and I did not contact you until the next day of release. I will announce the winners here as fast as possible).

*- Only one guess per post!!!
- Edited posts will be ignored.
- The spelling must be correct.
- *You can take multiple guesses (each in a separate post),
*but only one guess per day!!! A day starts at 16:00 CEST.*

Now the fun part: For this round you can guess the names for BBO: R and BBO: S, and hopefully win one of these.
*Good luck!*

For those who already won a library in this competition:
It would be nice if you could wait a day before posting guesses


----------



## JEPA (Sep 26, 2020)

Ben said:


> Starting from the 28th September (16:00 CEST) the next round will be opened. Posts prior this date/time will be ignored. Deadline is the 2nd November (16:00 CEST).


----------



## holywilly (Sep 26, 2020)

Can I guess both R & S in one post?


----------



## Beans (Sep 26, 2020)

holywilly said:


> Can I guess both R & S in one post?



One guess per day, not one guess per letter per day.


----------



## Wake (Sep 26, 2020)

I did a boo-boo too about 2 mins after Ben's post, not bothering to read through the entire post... Luckily self-deletion is a thing.

Still not much guessing to be done with R, it seems. Not an astronomer obviously.


----------



## ptram (Sep 26, 2020)

And we can try to hint at what they will be. We had full orchestra, normal and with effects; orchestra patterns; percussion ensembles; percussion patterns; choir; brass ensembles; high and low strings ensembles; woodwinds ensembles; solo percussions.

What is missing? I would have hinted separate strings sections, but that is covered by Synchron Strings Pro. We still miss plucked strings, and some ambient patches exploiting the room acoustics. Mallet ensembles. Small size strings sections.

Paolo


----------



## ptram (Sep 26, 2020)

In case they will be devoted to rock instruments, will Rolling and Stones be valid as separate answers?

Paolo


----------



## tf-drone (Sep 26, 2020)

I already have my candidates, one for R and two for S


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 26, 2020)

Beans said:


> One guess per day, not one guess per letter per day.


This still isn't clear from last time. Because everyone was guessing one letter per post...makes sense so that they can sort through it better. But @Ben, maybe clarify this? Thanks.


----------



## Ben (Sep 26, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> This still isn't clear from last time. Because everyone was guessing one letter per post...makes sense so that they can sort through it better. But @Ben, maybe clarify this? Thanks.


Choose one of the letters, take a guess for it, post, wait a day, repeat.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 26, 2020)

Ben said:


> Choose one of the letters, take a guess for it, post, wait a day, repeat.


Perfect.


----------



## teclark7 (Sep 26, 2020)

ptram said:


> In case they will be devoted to rock instruments, will Rolling and Stones be valid as separate answers?
> 
> Paolo


Or “Rock“ and “School of” for a student vintage rock band and Jack Black vocal library respectively.


----------



## daviddln (Sep 27, 2020)

I wanted to purchase Synchron Strings Pro this weekend but I'll try to wait until next week and the release of the new BBO libraries. I'll buy the three libraries at once and it will be Christmas before its time.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 27, 2020)

Ramm - Raging Tutti Piano Ensemble of a Steinway D274 and three Bösendörfers played FFF. One velocity layer with 666 round robins

Stein - The deep sampled underwater sounds of a Steinway that has been weighted with stones and sunk into the depths of the Wien river


----------



## make_j (Sep 27, 2020)

OK, wrong day.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 27, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Ramm - Raging Tutti Piano Ensemble of a Steinway D274 and three Bösendörfers played FFF. One velocity layer with 666 round robins
> 
> Stein - The deep sampled underwater sounds of a Steinway that has been weighted with stones and sunk into the depths of the Wien river


I was actually hoping for the continuation of the brass and winds instruments...but possibly a BOO piano might be next. Or tuned percussion...trying to see what's left in the orchestra. Could also be a synth? BUT...really hoping for additional brass and winds to round them out.


----------



## Beans (Sep 27, 2020)

Rodgers and Shammerstein, a spin-off duo from when Hammerstein stormed out of a creative session and never returned. Both collections are just Alain from Scoreclub going through Do-Re-Mi (and reminding you to "practice and have fun").


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 27, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> BUT...really hoping for additional brass and winds to round them out.


Same here


----------



## daviddln (Sep 27, 2020)

A children choir would also be great.


----------



## Frederick (Sep 27, 2020)

Edit: Too early.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 27, 2020)

Frederick said:


> S: Supernova


you're a day early


----------



## Frederick (Sep 27, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> you're a day early


I am? It is the 28th over here. Oh, there's a time also: 16:00 CEST

Oops!


----------



## Frederick (Sep 28, 2020)

S: Supernova


----------



## Lucindus (Sep 28, 2020)

BBO: Reticulum. Which is not only a southern constellation, but also the smaller part of a cow's stomach. The library will contain a variety of deeply sampled Scottish bagpipes.

Please note that my guess is explicitly _not_ Re*c*ticulum, as I almost typed accidentally. That would just be silly.


----------



## samuel.beliveau (Sep 28, 2020)

BBO: Scorpius

(there are so many options this time...)


----------



## ptram (Sep 28, 2020)

Saturn


----------



## method1 (Sep 28, 2020)

S: SAGITTARIUS


----------



## Beans (Sep 28, 2020)

R: Rigel


----------



## Celador (Sep 28, 2020)

Rhea


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 28, 2020)

R for Rhea


----------



## ngineer (Sep 28, 2020)

S: Serpens


----------



## BenjaminFisch (Sep 28, 2020)

R: *RHEA*


----------



## thomasjdev (Sep 28, 2020)

S Sagitta


----------



## Kurosawa (Sep 28, 2020)

Rigel


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Sep 28, 2020)

S: Sirius


----------



## John R Wilson (Sep 28, 2020)

S: Serpens


----------



## thomasjdev (Sep 28, 2020)

R Raab


----------



## tf-drone (Sep 28, 2020)

R: RIGEL
The 7th brightest star in the night sky. Part of Orion ggg


----------



## SlHarder (Sep 28, 2020)

R:Rana


----------



## robcs (Sep 28, 2020)

Sextans


----------



## teclark7 (Sep 28, 2020)

Sol


----------



## JonS (Sep 28, 2020)

BBO: Romulus
BBO: Scorpio


----------



## holywilly (Sep 28, 2020)

BBO: RADIANT


----------



## MGdepp (Sep 28, 2020)

Sculptor


----------



## daviddln (Sep 28, 2020)

BBO Romulus


----------



## Beans (Sep 28, 2020)

Man, this thread moves fast. I wonder if the popularity of BBO is going to influence the naming of any COVID babies. 

"Everyone, please welcome our little boy, Eridanus, into the world. And his twin sister, Quasar."


----------



## Knomes (Sep 28, 2020)

Sedna


----------



## thov72 (Sep 28, 2020)

So 5 min to 16 I was typing Rhea....but then rather than waiting for 5 min I went for a walk with my wife and our 3 year-old on her bike....well, I do not regret it, haha, had a nice time....
...but just to add something: Solaris


----------



## AndyP (Sep 28, 2020)

R = Regulus


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 28, 2020)

S. Saturnus


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Sep 28, 2020)

R= Reticulum


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Sep 28, 2020)

Ah someone already got my one

S=Scutum


----------



## Steve W. (Sep 28, 2020)

S=Segue


----------



## Germain B (Sep 28, 2020)

S=Sagittarius


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Sep 28, 2020)

BBO S: Solaris


----------



## markleake (Sep 28, 2020)

Sombrero


----------



## Virtuoso (Sep 28, 2020)

Everyone is overthinking this.

BBO: Space


----------



## Kurosawa (Sep 29, 2020)

*R*egolith


----------



## make_j (Sep 29, 2020)

BBO: Scorpio


----------



## Ben (Sep 29, 2020)

Here the first hint before the day is over: Someone got R right


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 29, 2020)

BBO: SONORE


----------



## JonS (Sep 29, 2020)

S: BBO: Styx


----------



## Germain B (Sep 29, 2020)

Let's try S : "Sagittarius A" (the black hole)


----------



## mushanga (Sep 29, 2020)

BBO: Skathi


----------



## method1 (Sep 29, 2020)

S: SEXTANT


----------



## Frederick (Sep 29, 2020)

S: Sinope


----------



## ptram (Sep 29, 2020)

S: Selene


----------



## make_j (Sep 29, 2020)

BBO: Solstice


----------



## MGdepp (Sep 29, 2020)

BBO: Sol


----------



## Steve W. (Sep 29, 2020)

Solar


----------



## holywilly (Sep 29, 2020)

BBO: STRATUS


----------



## Beans (Sep 29, 2020)

Supermassive


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Sep 29, 2020)

Setebos


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Sep 29, 2020)

Sycorax


----------



## samuel.beliveau (Sep 29, 2020)

BBO: Sun


----------



## robcs (Sep 29, 2020)

Spica


----------



## Knomes (Sep 29, 2020)

S: Sadr


----------



## thov72 (Sep 29, 2020)

Sphinx


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Sep 29, 2020)

R = Reinmuth


----------



## tf-drone (Sep 29, 2020)

SIRRAH


----------



## ngineer (Sep 29, 2020)

BBO S: Stratus


----------



## AndyP (Sep 29, 2020)

After I changed my email address I was temporarily locked out. Now I have an accepted provider and can give my second tip. 

And here it is: S = Stratosphere


----------



## thomasjdev (Sep 29, 2020)

S: Sedna


----------



## Germain B (Sep 30, 2020)

BBO : Stellar


----------



## Virtuoso (Sep 30, 2020)

BBO: Syzygy


----------



## Ben (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi everyone! 
Thank you all for your guesses! 
Both names are guessed. Now what's left is to wait for the release and see who has won this round. 

Tune in for the next round! 
Best, Ben


----------



## Ben (Oct 7, 2020)

AndyP said:


> R = Regulus





Manuel Stumpf said:


> BBO S: Solaris



Congrats to the winners! Please PM me your email addresses (the one you use for your VSL-account).

Here the link top my announcement post:




__





BBO: R & S - FX Strings & Woodwinds


There are two things you can never have enough of: Big Bang Orchestra and - more FX libraries. All the better if both coincide, in this case today's releaseof our Big Bang Orchestra: Regulus and Big Bang Orchestra: Solaris Add that special something to your compositions, from spherical...




vi-control.net






Sorry @thov72:


Ben said:


> Edited posts will be ignored.


----------



## AndyP (Oct 7, 2020)

Ben said:


> Congrats to the winners! Please PM me your email addresses (the one you use for your VSL-account).
> 
> Here the link top my announcement post:
> 
> ...


I can't believe it, I have won something. Wow, thanks VSL!


----------



## Ben (Oct 26, 2020)

*Please read carefully before posting!!!*

Hi everyone!

In case you missed it: BBO: Regulus & Solaris are now available as 30 days demos. Check these out here: https://www.vsl.co.at/Product_Overview/BBO_Map

Many thanks for all your guesses and posts so far, it was a pleasure for me and I hope you enjoyed this competition as well 
Like most good things this competition is also coming to an end - let's go all in!

*Starting from the 27th October (16:00 CET) the next round will be opened.
Posts prior this date/time will be ignored. Deadline is the 2nd November (20:00 CET).*

- The first one to guess the name of one of the next BBO libraries will get a copy of it as soon as the library is released (PM me if you are the winner and I did not contact you until the following day of the release. I will announce the winners here as fast as possible).
*- Only one guess per post!!!
- Edited posts will be ignored.
- The spelling must be correct.
- *You can take multiple guesses (each in a separate post), *but only one guess per day!!!
A day starts at 16:00 CEST.*

For this round you can guess the names for BBO: T - Z, and hopefully win one of these.
*Good luck!*

(Don't worry, not all remaining libraries will be released at the same time  )


----------



## Frederick (Oct 26, 2020)

Ben said:


> *Please read carefully before posting!!!*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> ...



I think you mean CET, or is it still summertime in Austria?


----------



## Ben (Oct 26, 2020)

Frederick said:


> I think you mean CET, or is it still summertime in Austria?


Thanks, is fixed now. I have copy/pasted the previous post and edited it. 
Yes, we switched to CET last sunday.


----------



## Beans (Oct 26, 2020)

Ben said:


> (Don't worry, not all remaining libraries will be released at the same time  )



I'd totally prefer if they were, but okay! I'd love to be able to more intelligently budget across all the holiday sales.


----------



## Frederick (Oct 26, 2020)

I'm hoping for a lighter version of one of the Synchron pianos, as I don't need it as a solo instrument. I'm also hoping for a harp. Even better if it'll end up getting me a discount on a future Synchron Harp. When I look at their release order it seems to go from very big to smaller, so maybe solo instruments isn't unrealistic to hope for...

As for the monthly sale I'm also hoping for a sale on the Synchron Percussion, because Phoenix and Quasar sure have given me a taste for more. They're shrewd in offering us these lighter versions, but it's really to my own benefit!

With BF a sale on some of the older BBO modules would be nice too.

They have been hitting it out of the park the last two months with BBO, SySPro and the Synchronized Woodwinds sale - it really couldn't have been better for me - so maybe my lucky streak with VSL will continue a little longer.


----------



## Eric G (Oct 26, 2020)

Frederick said:


> I'm hoping for a lighter version of one of the Synchron pianos, as I don't need it as a solo instrument. I'm also hoping for a harp. Even better if it'll end up getting me a discount on a future Synchron Harp. When I look at their release order it seems to go from very big to smaller, so maybe solo instruments isn't unrealistic to hope for...
> 
> As for the monthly sale I'm also hoping for a sale on the Synchron Percussion, because Phoenix and Quasar sure have given me a taste for more. They're shrewd in offering us these lighter versions, but it's really to my own benefit!
> 
> ...


Definitely agree on the Harp. And I would like Harp FX matching RUNS with the String FX and WW FX


----------



## daviddln (Oct 26, 2020)

Frederick said:


> I'm hoping for a lighter version of one of the Synchron pianos



I hope they won't do that. Brand new libraries are much more exciting than lighter versions of existing products. And there is a light version of the Concert D-274 in the Special Editions.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 26, 2020)

Would love some more choir with some different syllables. Maybe some harp ensembles (3) could be cool.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 27, 2020)

Hey Ben, I'd love a library dedicated to Trills & Tremolos for strings (violins, violas & celli) and high winds (flutes, oboes & clarinets). Up to perfect 5th (perfect 4th for celli), mutes & without, a real pp to mf, ability to control the speed, ability to control the direction (up or down). That would sell like pancakes!


----------



## Knomes (Oct 27, 2020)

Taurus


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Oct 27, 2020)

BBO Vega


----------



## Jazzaria (Oct 27, 2020)

My first guess - *BBO: Taurus*


----------



## mushanga (Oct 27, 2020)

BBO Virgo


----------



## Germain B (Oct 27, 2020)

BBO : Virgo


----------



## Beans (Oct 27, 2020)

Zenith


----------



## method1 (Oct 27, 2020)

T: Triangulum 

Finally, the deep sampled triangle library we've all been waiting for!


----------



## JonS (Oct 27, 2020)

BBO:
Thor
Uranus
Venus
Whirlwind
Xerxes
Yode
Zeus


----------



## Jan16 (Oct 27, 2020)

BBO Volans


----------



## holywilly (Oct 27, 2020)

BBO: TARAZED


----------



## Frederick (Oct 27, 2020)

BBO: Triton


----------



## Kurosawa (Oct 27, 2020)

BBO: Zodiac


----------



## ashleyv (Oct 27, 2020)

BBO:Titan


----------



## Kent (Oct 27, 2020)

W: Wolf 359


----------



## daviddln (Oct 27, 2020)

BBO: Uranus


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Oct 27, 2020)

Venus


----------



## Nuno (Oct 27, 2020)

BBO Phoenix


----------



## ptram (Oct 27, 2020)

Titania


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 27, 2020)

BBO TETRUS


----------



## robcs (Oct 27, 2020)

Ymir


----------



## Nuno (Oct 27, 2020)

First try didn't count, ok!?  

BBO Taurus


----------



## robgb (Oct 27, 2020)

BBO Doctor Who.


----------



## JonS (Oct 27, 2020)

Ben said:


> *Please read carefully before posting!!!*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> ...


I assumed when you said only one guess you meant one guess per each letter T-Z.


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Oct 27, 2020)

Nuno said:


> First try didn't count, ok!?
> 
> BBO Taurus


Your 2nd try won't count either because Taurus has been posted twice already.


----------



## ptram (Oct 27, 2020)

Would "Vogsphere" be a valid answer?

Paolo


----------



## MGdepp (Oct 27, 2020)

Vela


----------



## Nuno (Oct 27, 2020)

Marko Zirkovich said:


> Your 2nd try won't count either because Taurus has been posted twice already.



There's never two without three: 

BBO Thalassa


----------



## hannawald5 (Oct 27, 2020)

BBO Utopia


----------



## markleake (Oct 27, 2020)

Ursa


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 27, 2020)

BBO: Vuvuzela


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 27, 2020)

BBO: Wormhole


----------



## tf-drone (Oct 27, 2020)

BBO: Yeti


----------



## teclark7 (Oct 28, 2020)

BBO Yildun


----------



## Beans (Oct 28, 2020)

The new day hasn't started yet. Check Ben's post.


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Oct 28, 2020)

BBO Urania


----------



## Ben (Oct 28, 2020)

Almost forgot the hint of the day 
BBO: U was already guessed correctly 

(@Marko Zirkovich feel free to delete today's post and try again  )


----------



## Frederick (Oct 28, 2020)

BBO: Veritate


----------



## Jazzaria (Oct 28, 2020)

BBO: Tycho


----------



## tf-drone (Oct 28, 2020)

BBO: Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Knomes (Oct 28, 2020)

BBO: Vesta


----------



## Kurosawa (Oct 28, 2020)

BBO: *YLEM*


----------



## mushanga (Oct 28, 2020)

BBO Xenia


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 28, 2020)

BBO TARANTA
BBO ZEUS
BBO VASNOS
BBO XYNTIA


----------



## thov72 (Oct 28, 2020)

Varuna


----------



## ptram (Oct 28, 2020)

Tethys


----------



## Germain B (Oct 28, 2020)

tf-drone said:


> BBO: Zeta Reticuli


Ow, this is a good one !


----------



## method1 (Oct 28, 2020)

T: Thestias


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Oct 28, 2020)

Ben said:


> (@Marko Zirkovich feel free to delete today's post and try again  )



Thanks, @Ben 

BBO Typhon


----------



## Robo Rivard (Oct 28, 2020)

BBO Your Anus


----------



## samtrino (Oct 28, 2020)

BBO Talitha
BBO Vulpecula


----------



## Nuno (Oct 28, 2020)

BBO Terra


----------



## Robo Rivard (Oct 28, 2020)

BBO Zardoz


----------



## hannawald5 (Oct 28, 2020)

BBO Teutonia


----------



## JonS (Oct 28, 2020)

BBO: Zeus


----------



## erica-grace (Oct 28, 2020)

BBO: BBO


----------



## Page Lyn Turner (Oct 28, 2020)

BBO: BYOS (Bring your own sample), on a lighter note, I'd say, BBO Aquarius


----------



## MGdepp (Oct 28, 2020)

Zaniah


----------



## daviddln (Oct 28, 2020)

BBO: Tucmandl


----------



## markleake (Oct 28, 2020)

Wolf


----------



## robcs (Oct 28, 2020)

Themis


----------



## holywilly (Oct 28, 2020)

BBO:Zion


----------



## Jan16 (Oct 28, 2020)

BBO Xerxes


----------



## ashleyv (Oct 28, 2020)

BBO:Umbriel


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 28, 2020)

BBO: Vulcan


----------



## bill5 (Oct 28, 2020)

BBO: Vivisection

(wtf the real name is obviously taken by now might as well go for a longshot...)


----------



## teclark7 (Oct 29, 2020)

BBO Zeta


----------



## samuel.beliveau (Oct 29, 2020)

BBO: X

(why not?)


----------



## JonS (Oct 29, 2020)

BBO: Vesta


----------



## Beans (Oct 29, 2020)

Didn't even make a guess yesterday. Umm, *White Dwarf*?


----------



## samuel.beliveau (Oct 29, 2020)

BBO: World

*gasp*


----------



## Frederick (Oct 29, 2020)

BBO: Zibal


----------



## Germain B (Oct 29, 2020)

BBO : Voyager


----------



## tf-drone (Oct 29, 2020)

BBO: Typhoon


----------



## Jazzaria (Oct 29, 2020)

BBO: Wavelength


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Oct 29, 2020)

BBO Themisto


----------



## ptram (Oct 29, 2020)

Weywot


----------



## Ben (Oct 29, 2020)

Hint of the day: BBO: V was also guessed correctly. There are still some names not guessed


----------



## ptram (Oct 29, 2020)

…and the names are for sure Uranus and Vesta!


----------



## robcs (Oct 29, 2020)

Zoe


----------



## Lucindus (Oct 29, 2020)

BBO: Zwicky. Although he was Swiss, not Austrian, but close enough.


----------



## Kurosawa (Oct 29, 2020)

BBO: Yerkes


----------



## hannawald5 (Oct 29, 2020)

BBO Xanthe


----------



## thov72 (Oct 29, 2020)

Wind


----------



## Knomes (Oct 29, 2020)

BBO: Xerxes


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Oct 29, 2020)

BBO W: Wega


----------



## mushanga (Oct 29, 2020)

BBO White Hole


----------



## markleake (Oct 30, 2020)

X-Ray


----------



## method1 (Oct 30, 2020)

X: Xolotl


----------



## teclark7 (Oct 30, 2020)

BBO Zodiac


----------



## JonS (Oct 30, 2020)

BBO: Thor


----------



## Ben (Oct 30, 2020)

Hint of the day: BBO: X was guessed correctly. (that's already U,V,X).
There are still two names not guessed.


----------



## JonS (Oct 30, 2020)

Ben said:


> Hint of the day: BBO: X was guessed correctly. (that's already U,V,X).
> There are still two names not guessed.


Aren't there four names left: T, W, Y, Z?


----------



## Ben (Oct 30, 2020)

JonS said:


> Aren't there four names left: T, W, Y, Z?


Yes, and two of them are still not guessed


----------



## JonS (Oct 30, 2020)

Ben said:


> Yes, and two of them are still not guessed


Did you state somewhere which two letters are left, Ben?


----------



## Ben (Oct 30, 2020)

JonS said:


> Did you state somewhere which two letters are left, Ben?


Nope, will reveal tomorrow an additional guessed one.


----------



## robcs (Oct 30, 2020)

I’m very confused. Ben, could you just specify exactly which letters still need to be guessed?


----------



## samuel.beliveau (Oct 30, 2020)

BBO: Whirlpool


----------



## Frederick (Oct 30, 2020)

BBO: Wezen


----------



## ptram (Oct 30, 2020)

Taygete


----------



## Germain B (Oct 30, 2020)

BBO : Tatooine


----------



## robcs (Oct 30, 2020)

Walkure


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Oct 30, 2020)

BBO Zosma


----------



## JoshuaM (Oct 30, 2020)

BBO Weltraum


----------



## Jazzaria (Oct 30, 2020)

BBO: Warp


----------



## Nuno (Oct 30, 2020)

BBO Ton


----------



## Robo Rivard (Oct 30, 2020)

BBO Viagra

(orchestra playing hard)


----------



## Knomes (Oct 30, 2020)

BBO: Zephyr


----------



## thov72 (Oct 30, 2020)

Zoroaster


----------



## MGdepp (Oct 30, 2020)

Tarantula


----------



## hannawald5 (Oct 30, 2020)

BBO Zao


----------



## Jan16 (Oct 30, 2020)

BBO Yaan


----------



## markleake (Oct 31, 2020)

Zaurak


----------



## tf-drone (Oct 31, 2020)

BBO: Wotan


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 31, 2020)

BBO: Zipadeedoodah


----------



## Ben (Oct 31, 2020)

Hint of the day: BBO T and W are still available


----------



## Frederick (Oct 31, 2020)

BBO: Thyone


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Oct 31, 2020)

BBO Telesto


----------



## holywilly (Oct 31, 2020)

BBO Terminator


----------



## Knomes (Oct 31, 2020)

BBO: Wei


----------



## ptram (Oct 31, 2020)

Tucana


----------



## thov72 (Oct 31, 2020)

Triton


----------



## samuel.beliveau (Oct 31, 2020)

BBO: White noise


----------



## JEPA (Oct 31, 2020)

holywilly said:


> BBO Terminator


That would be the next series of VSL ABC: Film ABC, e.g. Alien Strings, Batman percussion, Cats woodwinds..., D..., E... 😉


----------



## Jazzaria (Oct 31, 2020)

BBO: Tycho Brahe


----------



## Nuno (Oct 31, 2020)

BBO Tadpole


----------



## method1 (Oct 31, 2020)

T: Titan


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Oct 31, 2020)

BBO T: Torus


----------



## ptram (Oct 31, 2020)

JEPA said:


> That would be the next series of VSL ABC: Film ABC, e.g. Alien Strings, Batman percussion, Cats woodwinds..., D..., E... 😉



They manage a film music recording studio, now. So, why not?

Paolo


----------



## Beans (Oct 31, 2020)

ptram said:


> They manage a film music recording studio, now. So, why not?



Copyright and/or trademark laws. Or the cost of establishing those contracts.


----------



## JonS (Oct 31, 2020)

BBO: Tyche


----------



## robcs (Oct 31, 2020)

Troilus


----------



## Germain B (Oct 31, 2020)

BBO : Witch Head


----------



## JoshuaM (Oct 31, 2020)

BBO: Tauri


----------



## Ben (Oct 31, 2020)

JoshuaM said:


> BBO: Tauri


You forgot the apostrophe there...


----------



## MGdepp (Oct 31, 2020)

Wasa


----------



## JoshuaM (Oct 31, 2020)

Ben said:


> You forgot the apostrophe there...


 like.. T’Tauri


----------



## markleake (Nov 1, 2020)

Tiaki


----------



## Frederick (Nov 1, 2020)

BBO: Wazn


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Nov 1, 2020)

BBO Tantalus


----------



## ashleyv (Nov 1, 2020)

Triangulum


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Nov 1, 2020)

BBO T: Taur


----------



## Germain B (Nov 1, 2020)

BBO : Wild's Triplet


----------



## Ben (Nov 1, 2020)

Here's another hint:
- bot9h not-h8u7man-made _objects _are in space
- avo1d d6eep sp4ce!!1!


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 1, 2020)

So what letters are actually left to guess on?


----------



## Ben (Nov 1, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> So what letters are actually left to guess on?


Nothing changed, so still:


Ben said:


> Hint of the day: BBO T and W are still available


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 1, 2020)

Ben said:


> Nothing changed, so still:


cool thanks...so just those two? Sorry been away for a few days and tons of pages.. LOL. Thanks Ben.


----------



## Rich4747 (Nov 1, 2020)

BBO Tiberius ... its the right thing to do


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 1, 2020)

W= White Dwarf


----------



## Kurosawa (Nov 1, 2020)

Wirtanen


----------



## samuel.beliveau (Nov 1, 2020)

BBO: Trifid


----------



## Jazzaria (Nov 1, 2020)

BBO: Wallia


----------



## Lucindus (Nov 1, 2020)

And Tana


----------



## Lucindus (Nov 1, 2020)

Will the size of the libraries increase commensurate with the difficulty of the clues, Ben?


----------



## JoshuaM (Nov 1, 2020)

BBO: Thrmyr


----------



## thov72 (Nov 1, 2020)

Thisbe


----------



## markleake (Nov 1, 2020)

Thebe


----------



## method1 (Nov 1, 2020)

BBO: Dang those clues


----------



## robcs (Nov 1, 2020)

themistocles


----------



## hayvel (Nov 1, 2020)

BBO: Taylor


----------



## JonS (Nov 1, 2020)

BBO: Thunder


----------



## Jan16 (Nov 1, 2020)

BBO Tarvos


----------



## holywilly (Nov 1, 2020)

BBO Tudos


----------



## bsntn99 (Nov 1, 2020)

BBO: Tau'ri


----------



## bsntn99 (Nov 1, 2020)

BBO: Wigner


----------



## Virtuoso (Nov 1, 2020)

BBO: T'Pau


----------



## Steve W. (Nov 1, 2020)

W = Wallia


----------



## Steve W. (Nov 1, 2020)

Oh I was too late


----------



## José Herring (Nov 1, 2020)

Wormhole


----------



## holywilly (Nov 2, 2020)

I know it’s not 24 hours yet, but I want to guess before the deadline.
BBO Trinity.


----------



## Ben (Nov 2, 2020)

Thanks for all your posts and guesses. Finally, all names are guessed (hard to balance the difficulty of the hints - but next time I won't make them that easy  )
Stay tuned for the releases, we have something very exciting coming soon!


----------



## ptram (Nov 2, 2020)

I'm sure one of the title will be Thebe. It would have been my next hint today.

Finally, the Historical Instruments collection will see Ancient Egypt instruments added!

Paolo


----------



## JonS (Nov 2, 2020)

Ben said:


> Thanks for all your posts and guesses. Finally, all names are guessed (hard to balance the difficulty of the hints - but next time I won't make them that easy  )
> Stay tuned for the releases, we have something very exciting coming soon!


You would inevitably had to give them away because Tana and Wallia are just out there as titles. I don't see how anyone would have ever guessed them. If those are the correct names I am dumbfounded why VSL would ever name their libraries about two completely irrelevant asteroids that seem to have no significance at all unless Paul has two kids names Tana and Wallia.


----------



## Ben (Nov 2, 2020)

JonS said:


> You would inevitably had to give them away because Tana and Wallia are just out there as titles. I don't see how anyone would have ever guessed them. If those are the correct names I am dumbfounded why VSL would ever name their libraries about two completely irrelevant asteroids that seem to have no significance at all unless Paul has two kids names Tana and Wallia.


You'll see soon what and why (or why not)


----------



## robcs (Nov 2, 2020)

The one I’m astonished no one suggested - and even more astonished that it’s not a correct answer - is Terpsichore, muse of dance!


----------



## Beans (Nov 2, 2020)

robcs said:


> The one I’m astonished no one suggested - and even more astonished that it’s not a correct answer - is Terpsichore, muse of dance!



My soul pretty much died when "Rigel" wasn't the name of the woodwinds FX release, since Rigel is the brightest star in the Orion constellation. Orion, of course, was their woodwinds section release.

It was so perfect that I'm in constant physical agony that did not happen. Constant.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 2, 2020)

OK, I got my paycheck, and my present contract has been renewed until Marsh, so bring on the new releases!!


----------



## markleake (Nov 2, 2020)

Whoever won, it's certainly been fun and very educational for me in making all these guesses. Thanks VSL and @Ben, I know its part of the marketing, but it really has been great fun.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## MGdepp (Nov 2, 2020)

Just read about the terror attack in Vienna ... shocking! I hope you guys from VSL are all well and safe!


----------



## Ben (Nov 2, 2020)

MGdepp said:


> Just read about the terror attack in Vienna ... shocking! I hope you guys from VSL are all well and safe!


I hope and wish that all my friends and colleagues living in Vienna are and stay safe. :(


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 2, 2020)

It sucks man. My sister lives just a few blocks from there. Hope everyone's fine.


----------



## Ben (Nov 4, 2020)

Lucindus said:


> And Tana





markleake said:


> Ursa





Marko Zirkovich said:


> BBO Vega





Jazzaria said:


> BBO: Wallia





mushanga said:


> BBO Xenia



Thanks everyone for your contributions.

And congrats to the winners!
Please PM me your email address (the one you use for your VSL account) and I'll make sure you get your copies of these BBO libraries. In case you already got the Synchron Strings Pro, please let me know and tell me which other BBO installment you are interested in


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Nov 4, 2020)

Woot, after a rough few days (lockdown due to the rising Covid cases here in Austria and then the terrorist attack in Vienna) winning another BBO installment is an incredible mood booster. Thanks so much to @Ben and VSL for the awesome BBO competition. Side effect: my astronomy knowledge has skyrocketed as well.  Congrats to all the other winners as well.


----------



## mushanga (Nov 4, 2020)

Thanks so much @Ben and VSL for this lovely surprise! Looking forward to using BBO: Xenia and getting a flavour of Synchron Strings Pro - a library that this forum has been raving about lately!


----------



## Beans (Nov 4, 2020)

The extension of the SySP intro price makes a lot of sense, now.


----------



## Frederick (Nov 4, 2020)

Congrats to all the winners! 

Too bad there's nothing for me on sale at the moment, but it can't be perfect all the time. Maybe the VSL BF sale will bring something for me!


----------



## Ben (Nov 4, 2020)

Frederick said:


> Maybe the VSL BF sale will bring something for me!


Oh there will be, we have planned ** REDACTED ** - so stay tuned!
Seems like I can't talk about it yet


----------



## holywilly (Nov 4, 2020)

I predict there will be more Synchron releases before the end of 2020.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 4, 2020)

Would love a BF sale on past BBO libraries (Vocals).
And will you be doing the coupons again this year?


----------



## Lucindus (Nov 4, 2020)

Thank you and congratulations to the other winners. You quoted my answer twice in your post, Ben, so that means I win two libraries, right? 

On a more serious note, I bought SSP last weekend and already after mocking up a simple four-voice cadence, I decided to keep it. I can perfectly see (or rather hear) how the sections fit into the epic BBO universe -- there's a LOT of oomph in the low strings if you want. But it always stays on the tasteful side, and the quieter dynamic layers also sound beautiful in a lyrical context.

I _almost_ don't want to get another string library for Black Friday...


----------



## Ben (Nov 4, 2020)

Lucindus said:


> You quoted my answer twice in your post, Ben, so that means I win two libraries, right?


Hm? where? 



Lucindus said:


> I _almost_ don't want to get another string library for Black Friday...


You can never get enough strings


----------



## Ben (Nov 4, 2020)

Btw, we thought about creating some kind of "character presets" for the Synchron and BBO series, changing the sound characteristics of these libraries (for example "dark cinematic"). 
With the included mics and the possibilities of the Synchron Player it seems like nothing is impossible.

No promises, we are still evaluating this.
Still, I'm interested to hear what you think about this idea and what kind of presets you would like to see for what library.


----------



## markleake (Nov 4, 2020)

Oh wow. I won something! Wohoo!! 

I don't think I've ever won something like this in my whole life. Thanks so much Ben and VSL, this is very much appreciated. I had a good feeling about Ursa.... I'm too much into Start Citizen (the PC game) to let that one pass, and it delivered! ☄ 🚀

...and I just bought SSP this weekend. lol. I'll have a look at the other BBO libs I don't have and PM you.


----------



## Frederick (Nov 4, 2020)

I spoke too soon when I said nothing on sale for me: I overlooked the upgrade from Regulus to FX Strings I! 55 Euro for the upgrade to standard is great... but 225 Euro for the upgrade to full is even more appealing! I think I'll go for the full edition.


----------



## stfciu (Nov 5, 2020)

So it seems the new libraries are already released and they sound tremendous! No info on the commercial thread yet though.

Now I am torn between Special Editions and the BBO series. I wish I had known what would be the complete array of the instruments in BBO before the intro prizes are gone for specific instruments. I bought only the percussions. Now I regret that I did not buy the brass and the woodwinds :(

Ben, any chance you would consider putting the whole series in the intro price during BF? 

P.S. I admire how VSL, the friendly client approach and marketing and its offer changed in recent time. I have never bought any library from VSL until now (bought 4 libraries already)


----------



## Ben (Nov 5, 2020)

stfciu said:


> So it seems the new libraries are already released and they sound tremendous! No info on the commercial thread yet though.
> 
> Now I am torn between Special Editions and the BBO series. I wish I had known what would be the complete array of the instruments in BBO before the intro prizes are gone for specific instruments. I bought only the percussions. Now I regret that I did not buy the brass and the woodwinds :(
> 
> ...


Let's see...


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 5, 2020)

Hoping for a December release of:

Horn Solo & a2
Trumpet Solo & a2
Trombone Tenor Solo & a2
Trombone bass Solo & a2
Tuba Solo

For the name I'd say
VSL Zynchron Brass

Did I win?


----------



## stfciu (Nov 5, 2020)

I'd say Zulus will be filling up the series, does my early entry count?


----------



## Beans (Nov 5, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> Hoping for a December release of:
> 
> Horn Solo & a2
> Trumpet Solo & a2
> ...



+1

(holding out for _*any *_sort of Synchron Brass information is why I'm hesitant to jump on the Cinesamples sales, despite having eyes CineBrass for years)


----------



## stfciu (Nov 5, 2020)

stfciu said:


> I'd say Zulus will be filling up the series, does my early entry count?



I've changed my mind: Zeus is my entry


----------



## JonS (Nov 5, 2020)

BBO: Zoo


----------



## ptram (Nov 6, 2020)

Frederick said:


> I overlooked the upgrade from Regulus to FX Strings I! 55 Euro for the upgrade to standard is great...


Thank you for writing it. I was also overlooking it. Upgrading to the standard version was a no-brainer for me.

Paolo


----------



## JonS (Nov 7, 2020)

BBO: Yeomans


----------



## ptram (Nov 9, 2020)

But is the competition for the Z library open?


----------



## Ben (Nov 9, 2020)

ptram said:


> But is the competition for the Z library open?


The last round also included Y and Z. Both were already guessed


----------



## Beans (Nov 9, 2020)

So now we wildly speculate on what the releases will be.


----------



## Frederick (Nov 9, 2020)

I'm still rooting for a light version of a Synchron concert piano and a harp, but with still no other solo instruments in BBO my faith is crumbling. I have no idea what else. Anyone else has an idea?


----------



## method1 (Nov 19, 2020)

Just demo-ing the mysterious volume Z ... wow!
You guys are in for a treat !:emoji_cake:


----------



## Ben (Nov 19, 2020)

method1 said:


> Just demo-ing the mysterious volume Z ... wow!
> You guys are in for a treat !:emoji_cake:


Pssst.....


----------



## Ben (Nov 20, 2020)

Congrats Kurosawa!


Kurosawa said:


> BBO: Zodiac



Please send me your email address, so we can add the license to your account when its going to be released on monday!



robcs said:


> Ymir


Congrats to you as well, I hope you can wait a little longer until it is released. But please send me your eMail address as well!


----------



## Ben (Nov 20, 2020)

By the way, here is a mock-up I programmed a few months ago with BBO A, B, D, F, H, J, K, L, M, N, O and a few other instruments.
Let me know what you think about this one and if you would like to see a walkthrough


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 20, 2020)

Ben said:


> By the way, here is a mock-up I programmed a few months ago with BBO A, B, D, F, H, J, K, L, M, N, O and a few other instruments.
> Let me know what you think about this one and if you would like to see a walkthrough


Yes. A walkthrough, done by you. +1!


----------



## robcs (Nov 20, 2020)

Ben said:


> Congrats to you as well, I hope you can wait a little longer until it is released. But please send me your eMail address as well!




Woohoo! I must have missed the announcement where you said I'd won 🙃 
I'll PM you


----------



## ptram (Nov 20, 2020)

Ben said:


> By the way, here is a mock-up I programmed a few months ago



That's BIG! Well done!

Paolo


----------



## Geomir (Nov 20, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes. A walkthrough, done by you. +1!


LOL he even memorized all the letters!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 20, 2020)

Geomir said:


> LOL he even memorized all the letters!


That’s @Ben - a guy so nice that people are literally asking for him to calculate their personal Bf discount attack vectors for them. No kidding. I would expect no less Geomir.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 20, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> That’s @Ben - a guy so nice that people are literally asking for him to calculate their personal Bf discount attack vectors for them. No kidding. I would expect no less Geomir.



I have no idea what a personal Bf discount attack vector is, but it sounds absolutley thrilling.....


----------



## Ben (Nov 20, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> That’s @Ben - a guy so nice that people are literally asking for him to calculate their personal Bf discount attack vectors for them. No kidding. I would expect no less Geomir.


haha, sorry to disappoint: my memory is not that good. But with the power of making notes I could just use copy-paste! 
I have made a few notes after I finished the mockup, in case I find the time to create a walkthrough some day.


----------



## Kurosawa (Nov 20, 2020)

Ben said:


> Congrats Kurosawa!


Oh great!!! These are some really great news! I'm so excited and looking forward to monday!


----------



## AndyP (Nov 20, 2020)

Zodiac sounds brilliant, not just the name!


----------



## robcs (Nov 20, 2020)

Ben said:


> By the way, here is a mock-up I programmed a few months ago with BBO A, B, D, F, H, J, K, L, M, N, O and a few other instruments.
> Let me know what you think about this one and if you would like to see a walkthrough



+1 for a walkthrough. Great mockup!


----------



## Ben (Nov 23, 2020)

What should we record for BBO: Ymir?
Vote here:






Poll Closed! BBO: YMIR will be a children’s choir! - Big Bang Orchestra - FORUMS - Vienna Symphonic Library


No description




www.vsl.co.at


----------



## FabioA (Dec 6, 2020)

Ben said:


> What should we record for BBO: Ymir?
> Vote here:
> 
> 
> ...


Vote and let's make the Children's choir happen! :D


----------



## Ben (May 4, 2021)

robcs said:


> Woohoo! I must have missed the announcement where you said I'd won 🙃
> I'll PM you


It took a while to finish the recording and editing, but now it's finally available:
 Big Bang Orchestra: Ymir - Children's Choir

Congrats again @robcs - make sure to get in touch with me via PM (I send you a message)


Thank you all for your contributions and enthusiasm! 
It was also exciting for me, and if we ever create something similar, or expand the BBO universe with an additional alphabet, I'll try to arrange a new competition 

BBO libraries are now at sale up to 35% off - if you get/upgrade to the bundle during this month you will get Ymir for free. And there are free 30 days demos available on the product pages, so make sure to check it out!






BBO: Bundle up to 35% Off + 30 days demo licenses - Synchron Elite Strings Intro price extended


We just completed the Big Bang Orchestra Bundle by releasing the BBO: Ymir - Children's Choir. And to celebrate this we lowered the prices up to 35% off. Get the bundle here during this month to get BBO: Ymir and BBO: Zodiac included for free! (Promotional Price: € 1690) Additionally each...




vi-control.net


----------



## Frederick (May 4, 2021)

As a BBO bundle owner: Thank you VSL for the free children's choir! Christmas is still going strong in Vienna!

It sounds so very very beautiful. I think I will end up using it a lot.


----------



## jaketanner (May 4, 2021)

Ben said:


> It took a while to finish the recording and editing, but now it's finally available:
> Big Bang Orchestra: Ymir - Children's Choir
> 
> Congrats again @robcs - make sure to get in touch with me via PM (I send you a message)
> ...


Sent you a PM.


----------



## AndyP (May 4, 2021)

Ben said:


> It took a while to finish the recording and editing, but now it's finally available:
> Big Bang Orchestra: Ymir - Children's Choir
> 
> Congrats again @robcs - make sure to get in touch with me via PM (I send you a message)
> ...


Free for new bundle buyers and costs extra for existing bundle owners?

Edit: Sorry, oh yes, its free. Thank you VSL!


----------



## Frederick (May 4, 2021)

AndyP said:


> Free for new bundle buyers and costs extra for existing bundle owners?
> 
> I am shown 65€ after login.


On the Ymir page itself there's not a blue 0 below the red 65? It worked for me...


----------



## AndyP (May 4, 2021)

Frederick said:


> On the Ymir page itself there's not a blue 0 below the red 65? It worked for me...


Yes, fortunately I have already corrected myself. When I see red, I only see red.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (May 4, 2021)

Wow, this is awesome! Looking forward to the full children's library. These are really sung and recorded well. I didn't expect much from a freebie, so this was quite a surprise!


----------



## jaketanner (May 4, 2021)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Wow, this is awesome! Looking forward to the full children's library. These are really sung and recorded well. I didn't expect much from a freebie, so this was quite a surprise!


It's not a free library. It's only free to those that have the bundle or that won the contest..otherwise it is a paid library.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (May 4, 2021)

Well, I did say "freebie", not "free library".


----------



## Robo Rivard (May 4, 2021)

I'm so glad I went the BBO way, and got the full bundle. I wasn't expecting to get Ymir so fast, due to the Covid. And the "MM" articulation is included, as requested! VSL rules!


----------



## Petrucci (May 4, 2021)

What a nice surprise! Thanks, VSL!


----------

